# Madocks summer cut - 8.5 weeks left till holiday



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

*Current stats:*

Height - 5'10

Weight - 199lbs

BF: 21% (Calipers on 24th May)

Lean Weight: 157 Lbs

*Age:* 33

*Goals:* Get down to 13 stone before holiday, at 13 stone my BF would be 16%

*Rough calcs:* Loose 17 lbs and get 16% bf, Loose 20 Lbs and get 14% bf, Loose 23 Lbs and get 12% BF - Realistically I would be happy with 16%

*Supplements:* Cod Liver @ 15ml per day, BCAA @ 12g per day, Whey Isolate @ whatever my macros need to hit protein targets

*Gear:* AM Labs Test E @ 500mg PW / JL Labs var @ 100mg PD

*Diet:* An experienced nutritional coach has planned my diet for me, its a low carb diet, with 145g Fats and 175g Protein. We will measure the weight loss and adjust from there.

*Weight Training:* 4 Day training routine, 2 days of upper body, 2 days of lower body, very little rest between sets.

*Cardio*: During the 3 days off from weights I shall do 2 x 20 min HIIT cardio. Looking to increase this as weight loss stalls

*Future supliments:* Have a huge wod of clen, effies, T5's and currently researching DNP. Dependant on progression and advice from trainer.

*Current pic:* (Yes I hid the belly)



*
Todays Food:*

07:00 - 3 Boiled eggs, 15ml Cod Liver oil

10:00 - 50g Whey Isolate, 15g Peanut butter, Coffee with double cream

13:00 - 2 Tins tuna in sunflower oil, mayo, Lettuce, cucumber, green pepper

16:00 - 50g whey isolate, 10g Almonds, 10g Cashews, 10g Macedamias, Coffee with double cream

17:30 - Train

18:30 - 12g BCAA

19:00 - 225g Mince meat, cooked in Evoo and Fajita sauce, 3oz brocoli, 4 asparagus tips, coffee with double cream

23:00 - 50g Whey Isolate, 15g Peanut butter

*Todays macros: *143g Fats, 277g Protein, 25g Carbs


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Weird, weighed in this morning at 14 stone 4. Gained a pound since last Friday......

Been having a can of coke zero every other day, perhaps the aspartame is stalling my loss. Will cut it out for a few days and monitor

Will be training later on today;

*Heres todays food plan*

07:00 - 3 scrambled eggs in full fat mayo, 15ml Cod Liver oil

10:00 - 50g Whey Isolate, 15g Peanut butter, Coffee with double cream

13:00 - 225g Chicken breast, Lettuce, cucumber, green pepper and ceasar salad topping

15:00 - Train

16:00 - 50g whey isolate, 10g Almonds, 10g Cashews, 10g Macadamias, Coffee with double cream, BCAA

18:00 - 225g Sirloin steak, cooked in Evoo, 75g broccoli, 75g green beans

23:00 - 50g Whey Isolate, 15g Peanut butter

*Macros:* 135g Fats, 259g Protein, 26g Carbs


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Good luck pal will keep an eye on this. would your diet be considered keto? Or is the protein too high for that?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Think its a modified version of the Dave Palumbo diet, body is in ketosis, so lets hope it works


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Weighed in this morning at 14 stone 3 and 8oz

Thats 10oz lost since I last weighed (9 days ago), which is pretty disapointing to say the least. The test is kicked in now, so my trainer reckons the gear is making me gain muscle whilst loosing weight. We shall see in a few weeks.

I have got hold of some DNP and T3, which I will consider using towards the end

*Todays food:*

07:00 - 2 Fried eggs, 5 pieces of bacon (Fat on)

10:00 - 50g Whey Isolate, 15g Peanut butter

13:00 - 2300g Chicken Legs with skin on (mmmmm), Lettuce, cucumber, green pepper and ceasar salad topping

15:00 - Train, BCAA

16:00 - 50g whey isolate, 10g Almonds, 10g Cashews, 10g Macadamias, Coffee with double cream

18:00 - 225g Sirloin steak, cooked in Evoo, 5 sprouts

23:00 - 50g Whey Isolate, 15g Peanut butter


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Feeling good today, must be in full ketosis, not lethargic at all.

Seems apt that my 1001 post is in my own thread, guess I am now a gold member  , in true power ranger style I have changed to the gold power ranger 

*Todays food;*

07:00 - 2 Fried eggs, 5 pieces of bacon (Fat on), 15ml cod liver oil

10:00 - Tin of tuna in mayo, 10g Almonds, 10g Cashews, 10g Macadamias, Coffee with double cream

13:00 - 2300g Chicken Legs with skin on (mmmmm), Lettuce, cucumber, green pepper and ceasar salad topping

15:00 - Train, 12g BCAA

16:00 - 25g whey isolate, 15g Peanut butter, coffee with double cream

18:00 - 225g chicken breast, 3 brussel sprouts, and 100g brocoli

23:00 - 50g Whey Isolate, 15g Peanut butter

*Todays Macros are: 138g Fat, 260g Protein, 27g carbs - If hungry can afford to slot in some peanut butter, or perhaps half tin of tuna*

Will slot in 1 can of Coke zero today for a treat

Just finished off a vial with todays jab and realised I have 10ml left of test, so will need another vial to see me out till holiday. So the test, 3 tubs of T3, vit C tabs and the DNP has cost me a few bob to say the least.

*Treats so far discovered on low carb dietTrainer wont let me eat most till week 3) *

Mushrooms stuffed with cheese

Chicken breast wrapped in bacon stuffed with cheese and garlic

Shirataki Noodles - not tried yet, but looking forward to a stir fry

Peperami

Coke Zero

Pepsi Max

Sugar free jelly

Coffee with cream

Chicken legs roasted with skin on

Schwartz seasoning range - make sure no sugar on back

Salted nuts

Ceasar salad cream

Heinz hot sauce - Chipotle & Garlic (not actually that hot)

Robinsons lemon squash - lower sugar content squash i found, 0.2g sugar per 100ml


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Sugar free jelly + coke zero are good ones there


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Weird, just did my daily pee on a stick and its my ketosis state has been reduced..... was expecting to be fully purple by now.



Im assuming that it was my evening meal, which contained 8g carbs, then 2 hrs later I had nuts, which contained 5g carbs, will pee again in morning!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Morning, will be training lower body today, probably around 3pm as ive just got up from nights, workout after nights sucks!

*
Todays food:*

12:00 - 3 Fried eggs, 10ml mayo, 15ml cod liver oil, coffee with double cream

14:00 - 50g Whey 10g Almonds, 10g Cashews, 10g Macadamias

16:00 - 2 tins tuna in sunflower with mayo, Lettuce, cucumber, green pepper

17:00 - Train, 12g BCAA

18:00 - 25g whey isolate, 15g Peanut butter

21:00 - 225g chicken breast,50g green beans , and 100g brocoli

01:00 - 50g Whey Isolate, 15g Peanut butter

*Todays macros:* 131g Fats, 273g Protien, 24g Carbs

I have a spare 14g fats to slot in, 1 coffee is 6g fats, so I guess ill save 2 coffees for nightshift tonight


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Trained cardio today:

BBQ Weather so saved up some of my macros for tonights BBQ

*Todays Food:*

07:00 - 2 tins tuna and mayo, 15ml fish oil, coffee with double cream

10:00 - 25g Whey 10g Almonds, 10g Cashews, 10g Macadamias

13:00 - 225g Chicken breast, 100g brocoli, 50g green beans, 3g of oxo gravy

15:30 - 2g Whey, 30g Peanut butter

18:00 - Pork loin, beef burger, Pork Kebab, Chicken leg, lettuce, cucumber

21:00 - 25g whey, 15g peanut butter

*Todays Macros:* 123g Fats, 274g Protien, 33g Carbs

Hungry as **** today, just finished working nights so ravenous


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok, let myself down and pigged out, ammended values for today as follows;

193g Fats, 318g Protien, 34g Carbs

The extra cals came from extra meat, so not as if ive cheated and had cake. Still 900 calories over my limit

Im just too good at bbq'ing food!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Yesterday was a good day, went to the gym at 12noon, and then rugby training in evening, clearly Wedesdays 900 cals over hasnt been sorted yet, but im off to the gym again in 30 mins.

Yesterdays foods:

08:00 - 3 fried eggs, coffee with double cream, 15ml cod liver oil

11:00 - 25g whey, 15g almonds, 15g cashews (Ran on of maccedemas)

12:00 - Trained - BCAA

13:00 - 220g sirloin steak, lettuce, cucumber, green pepper, mayo

16:00 - Chicken leg, pork loin, Chicken thigh

18:00 - 225g Chicken, 100g brocoli, 50g trimmed beans, 3g oxo gravy

20:30 - tin of tuna and mayo, lettuce, cucumber, 33g cheese

23:00 - 15g Peanut butter

*Macros*: 145g Fats, 273g Protien, 27g carbs


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok today was weigh in day, weighed at 14st 2lb and 8oz, so a lb lost since last week.

Been instructed to take tomorrow off! wooop! however, tomorrows food is to be carb based, so no BK for me  However my evening meal will be sweet potato wedges and chicken, ewwwshhh!

From Tuesday on, been instructed to cut fat intake by 15g per day = 135 cal per day

*Yesterdays macros: 137g Fat, 250g Protien, 29g Carbs*

Confession: I had 2 tins of coke zero, doh!

Had an email correspondance with trainer, and heres the plan for the next 7 weeks (I fly 7 weeks on Tuesday);

Week 7 - Continue diet as normal at reduced fat intake

Week 6 - DNP week @ 250mg

Week 5 - DNP week @ 250mg

Week 4 - Week off DNP, start T3 @ 75mg

Week 3 - DNP week @ 250mg, tapering to 375mg towards end, [email protected]

Week 2 - DNP week @ 500mg, [email protected]

Week 1 - Back to standard diet, [email protected]

Just had to place a nice order with Myprotein for Vit c caps, electrolytes and im running low on BCAA. Had a bargain order yesterday of lemon shortbread isolate (low carbs) from another uk-m member, so my goody cupboard is getting full. Have text my source asking for 4 tubs of T3, I have 200 effies on hand in case Im starving on DNP, I have 40 x 250mg DNP tablets here waiting.

Have 200 clen tabs waiting for my return to the UK to take to avoid the T3 rebound and piling the weight back on.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Haven't posted for a while, here are my macros,

*Monday:* 85g fats, 205g Protein, 270g carbs (Cheat day)

*Tuesday:* 131g fats, 266 Protein, 25g carbs

*Wednesday:* 132g Fats, 271g Protein, 18g Carbs

and training;

*Monday:* Upper body

*Tuesday:* Cardio, HIIT, up to 24 mins

*Wednesday:* Lower body, twinge in back whilst squatting, decided to lower squat weight by 15k for next few sessions

Had a quiet day in work, so spent a lot of time researching more info on DNP and making an excel spreadsheet of all the supplements I need and making sure I have everything covered. Also made a shopping list of;

Pocket thermometer

Vit E tablets

Massive pill box to ensure all supplements are taken and none forgotten


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Thursday - Trained upper body today, managed another 2k on Incline DB press and got another dip out. Training with a slow tempo, so 3 secs down on incline DB, 1 sec up. When I changed to this style of training I had to drop straight away from a 10 x 30kg Incline to a 12 x 24k as the shock of such slow lifts was huge. However, todays training put me back on 28kg, ewwwshhh

Some of this arrived in the post today;










Was going to use it for todays session, but after research its best left for after my holiday when I go back to a standard 4 day split. Im currently training so many muscle groups at a time it would be a waste of gear IMO.

I took a trip to the needle exchange today and got told off for asking "whens the best time come and avoid all the smack heads" - apparently they arent smack heads, they are clients.

Lovely lady let me help myself, 40 blues, 40 green, 40 orange, 40 slimpins, 40 barrels and 100 wipes, and a fresh bin - what more can a guy ask for  my advice to anyone going to a needle exchange would be to get as much as you can, you may not need it straight away but the less times you have to go the better. Also get the biggest sharps bin they will let you have, again reduces the trips needed. Here is my pin / barrel stash



Went to a meat van today, bit of a con artist got to watch him and be prepared to argue - asked for a kil of chicken, gave me 2lb and said a fiver. Told him make it 3kg and leave on the scales it was 2.7k when he took it off, scales pointing away from customer and when he took the meat off the dial wasnt at 0........... but I needed chicken and he was cheaper than Tesco. He then showed me sirloin, 4 steaks for fiver, refused to give me a kilo price, he works by the steak......... muppet

Anyhow decided to eat this chicken up and move to turkey, less calories per portion , so can eat more portions and hit same cal deficit. Hungry as **** today, I dont deal with hunger well, DNP will be a bitch, better stock check my effies ready.

*Todays macros:* 128g Fats, 272G Protein, 28g Carbs


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Righto, been training as hard as I can, sweating like a mofo;

Yesterday was cardio day, but as I had spare time in the gym before an appointment I thought I would smash out some flat bench dumbells - Before this cut and new training plan I use to bench 30kg dumbells for reps, yesterday I got 8 out at 35kg with no spot.

*Weighed in today at 14 st 3 lbs and 4 oz, so I have gained 10oz - DOH!*

Why has the weight gone up? well partly due to gear, and other partly due to me being a complete moron and not accounting for frying food in my macros........... Ive been really hungry lately so swapped out protien shakes for extra meat portions to fill me up. However noob error, thats 5 fried portions per day. So whilst I have been supposidly in a defecit......... all the frying has either put me on maintenance or put me above!

Got the mrs to take some pics today and I compared to 3 weeks ago and I can see an improvement, specially around the moob area.

I start DNP tomorrow evening before bed so today is a carb up 

*Todays macros: 263g Carbs 80g Fats 177g Protein*

Oh and P.s - new avatar!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, tonight I start DNP, I am pretty confident that my preparation is sorted. Spent hours and hours reading and speaking to other DNP users;

Heres my suppliment organisation;





Trained upper body today, although trainer said this weekend he is changing up my routine. Just getting use to it too! will have to bring phone along and use my notepad again.

Heres a little snippit of the quality of gym I use, I train in a leisure center gym for various reasons, this guy was bragging to his mrs about his tricep pump.....






*Todays macros;* 117F 281P 19C (2129 cals)

Discovered black tea, quite like it. Oh and today DR Pepper zero! ewwwsshhh

Oh I also spent 65 quid in my farm shop;

2.6kg of Turkey breast (13 portions)

5kg chicken breast (25 portions)

2.5 KG sirloin steak (12 portions)

So 65 quid for 50 portions of meat, lush!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Well first night on DNP, sweated a lot, ended sleeping naked on top of the covers......... I then sweated into my pillow and bedding, and it hasnt had time to kick in properly yet!

Maybe ill be sat at 250mg for a while, if I sweat like this on day 1 of 250, maybe 500mg isnt for me. Will see how it goes

Taken all suppliments on empty tummy this morning with a litre of water, in 12 mins its time to go cook my eggs for breaky (yeah lazy cvnt, just got up)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

in on this.

I would love to do Keto, bit realistically i can't imagine staying carb free for that long. I'm too much of a social animal.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Just sat in a mortgage appointment, sweating my ass off, beads of sweat dripping down face!

Walked up hill on way home, got another sweat on, now sat in house (cool house) and chilled back to normal temp and not sweating

This D-Hacks stuff is awesome!

*Heres todays diet:*

10:00 - 3 fried eggs, all DNP supps, Cod liver 15ml

12:00 - 30g mixed nuts, macedamias, almonds and cashews

14:00 - 225g Steak, lettuce, cucumber green pepper and mayo

16:00 - 200g chicken breast

18:00 - 200g Turkey breast, brocoli, green beans, cheese, fried mushrooms, hot chilli sauce

19:30 - Train and 12g BCAA, electrlyte tab

22:00 - 200g turkey breast, lettuce, cucumber green pepper and mayo

*Macros: *125g Fats, 259g Protein, 28g Carbs

*Cals: *2207

*Water intake*: Currently at 2.5 Litres, but only been awake 4 hrs


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> in on this.
> 
> I would love to do Keto, bit realistically i can't imagine staying carb free for that long. I'm too much of a social animal.


First week was a shock, love carbs, love beer, and the post beer kabab. You dont miss the carbs that much, and when I get a carb reload you wouldnt believe the planning that goes into my 250g carb allowance 

I ma now 5 weeks clear of all kebab and beer!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Just found this

Im In!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

wine and beer are too important to me. Couldn't make the weekend sadly.

Are you entering any of the 10 week challenges going on. You can give me a little run for my money


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> wine and beer are too important to me. Couldn't make the weekend sadly.
> 
> Are you entering any of the 10 week challenges going on. You can give me a little run for my money


I am the same as you but after the first week or so It doesnt bother me to much the only thing is the drinking at the weekends I was out the first weekend on my keto diet I just had vodka and diet coke/coke zero and I was fine mate had about 8 of them and it hasnt hindered being in ketosis


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Good read this! Keep it up pal. You will be adding weight due to gear mate I'd assume


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Are you entering any of the 10 week challenges going on. You can give me a little run for my money


Was going too, but missed the deadline, shame as I like the prizes on offer!!!!

The other thread has no prizes, and would have to take pics of my blubber 

Will load up full before and after pics once cut is complete



1manarmy said:


> Good read this! Keep it up pal. You will be adding weight due to gear mate I'd assume


Yeah, hopefully the DNP should allow me to gauge a lot more defenition and keep an eye on progress better


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Heres a copy of my drug plan until holiday, pretty organised, hard to keep track of whats going on. Once ive put it in the pill box then I colour code it green


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Just back from the gym, bit of a sweat on from cardio, I stink....

Had to share these gems;

Gyms full time personal trainer:



This muppet on the treadmill has been comming to the gym for years, never lost any weight, I wonder why - anyhow here is 2 diff vids of the same guy;


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Love the guy sitting on the machine next to you sipping the water then doesn't even do a set just gets up and walks away hahaha


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Love the guy sitting on the machine next to you sipping the water then doesn't even do a set just gets up and walks away hahaha


Without wiping down the machine either! bet theres a sweaty ass crack left on the seat

Restless night sleep last night, woke 3 times to change pillows and lie on top of bedding, sweating my ass off. Think I need to get myself a blanket rather than use the quilt. Just necked all supliments and got through a litre of water in the process......... fried eggs soon. Funny thing is, last night I only had 407mg of active DNP in my system. Tonight my calcs show 507mg so it will get worse!

Will be over gym later to train legs, the joyfull part about being in south wales and a leisure center gym users is that there is roughly 7 gyms within 15 mins drive, yet they are all **** gyms mostly with smiths instead of benches etc. Dumbells only go up to 30kg etc........ For various reasons I can only use these gyms. Out of all 7 gyms only 1 has a squat rack, and its leg day, guess thats where I am going!

Edit - Just back from Gym, right wimp, couldnt live as much as normal, sweating my ass off all day. Its 23 degrees here in South Wales, had 3 showers today as well as 4 litres of water so far. Im begining to think the 375mg dose of DNP can **** right off!

Off shopping this evening to buy the thinnest tog duvet ever invented!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just found this little journal of yours...

SUBBED!!! :devil2:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Well where to start, DNP is a bit problematic;

On day 3 of DNP @ 250mg

Work aircon is broke so had to pop out and drive home to get a fan, that kinda kept me cool all day. However the loo's were ice cold, think its a tactic to avoid people spending too much time skiving, brilliant.... I would go into the cubicle, peels off my jeans and shirt and hang them up then cool off for 15 mins, did this about 4 times today

Noticed im a right moody cvnt lately, doesnt take a lot to wind me up. Was in gym earlier and the cycling machine was making a clicking, could hardly hear it over my music but wasnt happy at all. "Stupid gym, im quiting"...... what a tosser

Lazy [email protected] as well, was so tempted to f*ck the gym off and veg in front of tv, but will power held strong and I got the gym and trained hard.

Hungry as a horse, 6 meals today and could sit down now and demolish a carvery. Was so hungry earlier I ate extra calories even though I knew it would take me over my daily macros, however in my defence I ate diet friendly food of cashews. Although the choc bars were calling my name

*Todays Macros:* 141g Fats, 305g protein, 31g carbs

*Daily target:* 130g Fats, 270g Protein, <30g carbs

*Water intake:* 5 litres and counting, will be 6.5 before bed

DNP is still getting into my system so hunger will get worse as the dose builds, what to do...... I dont deal with hunger well, If hungry, I eat.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

****ed off today, I went on - http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/zero-carb-foods and placed the following order, all of these products are advertised as Zero carbs. I paid for delivery and when they arrived this is what it said on the packet........

AJ's Sugar Free Orange and Lemon Sweets - Carb content 98%

Shirataki Noodles (Konnyaku) - Plain - Carbs per portion 4g

AJ's Sugar Free Rhubarb & Custard - Carb content 98%

De Bron Buttertoffees - carb content 86%

De Bron Fruit Gums - carb content 72.5%

De Bron Mint Toffees - carb content 83%

Halter BonBons - Raspberry - carb content 96%

Jelly Bags - Tiny Teds - Carb content 72%

The Candy Makers - Pear Drops - carb content 98%

The Candy Makers - Sherbet Lemons - Carb content 98%

Sent them a ****ty email about false advertising. If i wanted treats loaded with carbs I could of just walked down tesco and saved on postage


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Their reply ----

Hi Mark

thank you for your message. Please be advised that this is no con. All the items you list contain artificial sweeteners know as polyols. These have little or no impact on your blood sugar levels and can be deducted from the carbohydrate value to give the net carb figure. We have been in business over 10 years selling on this basis to people who are either dieting or are diabetics - if this claim was not true and our products were falsely advertised I would not be in business today. If you visit the FAQ section within the website there is an explanation on polyols and how they effect the body and blood stream. If you are still not completely satisfied then pls return the items to the address at the top of the packing list and we will refund you in full

Andy..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Send them back :thumbup:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Well then, Ive got over the hurdle of the first few days of DNP. I am fine today, Woke up 5lbs lighter than I went to bed, prob a mix of all the sweating ive done and the two midnight toilet trips. Down to 14 stone flat this morning, will see what tomorrow brings on official weigh day. Spent the day with my trousers off, Rab C Nesbitt style, with a fan on me constantly. Off work next week which is handy as from Tuesday I move to 375mg.

Tomorrow is night shift, lets see how I cope taken a DNP tab mid shift!

Trainer increased macros to provide more energy around workouts: 130g Carbs, 200g Protein, 95g fats (2175 Cals) - 50g carbs before, 50g carbs after workout

*Todays Macros:* 131g Carbs, 206g Protein, 94g Fats

Knocked up a spag bol for gym workouts, never knew pasta tasted so lush!

Smashed out a leg session, stuck a bit of Linkin park / Nirvana/ Drowning pool on the MP3 player and got stuck in. Got a right good sweat on.

Yesterday was in the gym and one of the trainers came over to me and started chatting, he told me the low carb diet is **** and my training plan is ****. Wanted me to take him on as his personal trainer, obviously I told him no thanks, hes natty, so wont have any idea of DNP or gear so no use to me hiring someone who knows less than I do. Appart from that I am well underway with my current training plan and I dont like quiting anything so will see it out.

If I am unhappy at the end of my holiday cut then its tough ****, ive done all I can, ive trained 6 times a week. Been strict with a diet, taken all suppliments recomended and extra! spent a fortune! Theres no way I am throwing it away and changing training plans and diets.

In the conversation he complimented me on how hard I train, he mentioned that I get to the gym, earphones in and bang away at it. He was clearly touting for work, but it made me warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

*Sunday Update:*

Todays weight: 14 stone 0

Last Sundays weight: 14 stone 3lb

Weight loss: 3 lb

This weeks belly measurement: 915mm

Last weeks belly measurement: 924mm

Belly loss: 9mm

Last weeks belly measurement:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> *Sunday Update:*
> 
> Todays weight: 14 stone 0
> 
> ...


Well done the loss madox .. are you still doing keto?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Well done the loss madox .. are you still doing keto?


Kinda, No carbs 3 days a week, and 130g carbs on training days, should keep me able to lift heavy


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Kinda, No carbs 3 days a week, and 130g carbs on training days, should keep me able to lift heavy


Carb cycling cool


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Madoxx said:


> Yesterday was in the gym and one of the trainers came over to me and started chatting, he told me the low carb diet is **** and my training plan is ****. Wanted me to take him on as his personal trainer, obviously I told him no thanks, hes natty, so wont have any idea of DNP or gear so no use to me hiring someone who knows less than I do. Appart from that I am well underway with my current training plan and I dont like quiting anything so will see it out.


Give him my details, I'll happily put him straight lol

So many PT's are desperate for business so slag off others work - I'm happy for him to try question me, I have an answer for everything 

Also, ask him if he's done any real transformations (including pics) with clients..

Here's my latest 2 'average' Joe's I've taken from scratch and turned into pretty decent physiques - in my humble opinion 



Unfortunately Ben (totally natty, bar some Grenade fatburners in last 4 weeks) tore his ACL in final 4 weeks of our plan which hindered progress slightly.. And Charlotte is now 2 weeks away from her first competition!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Give him my details, I'll happily put him straight lol
> 
> So many PT's are desperate for business so slag off others work - I'm happy for him to try question me, I have an answer for everything
> 
> ...


Nice work. How long was that girls transformation?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

simonthepieman said:


> Nice work. How long was that girls transformation?


Pic 1 is 20th January this year, pic 2 yesterday. So around 6 months, slow and steady progress 

I have no 'studies' to prove this, but just from my own experiences - you can be a lot more aggressive with dieting males, as females seem to adapt metabolically v quickly.. So I think a slower approach is best with them.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Carb cycle is the way forward. Same pro and fat each day. 4 days no carb. 2 days medium. One day mega high/refeed/cheat. Lost a KG a week


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

The-One said:


> u count macros or cals


Macros


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Any new pics?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

The-One said:


> u count macros or cals


Macros, each week I email Ah24 a log of what my macros and cals for the each day was. Even if naughty im open and honest with him.



simonthepieman said:


> Carb cycle is the way forward. Same pro and fat each day. 4 days no carb. 2 days medium. One day mega high/refeed/cheat. Lost a KG a week


I just eat whatever macros Ah24 tells me, pointless me planning my own carb cycle when ive paid someone to worry about it for me  I really like the mega high refeed cheat day! I could eat 2 big tasty meals (large) and still have room for a cheese burger!



Dan 45 said:


> Any new pics?


37 days till I fly, full before and after pics will be loaded up (assuming im happy with end result)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've just finished cutting and now in the queue for Jamaican jerk chicken. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I've just finished cutting and now in the queue for Jamaican jerk chicken. Mmmmmmm


Next beer planned for 28th July, taking the lad whos dog sitting for me for a few pints

No unhealthy food planned until the airport on the 30th, full cooked breaky planned! with extra this and extra that


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Madoxx said:


> Next beer planned for 28th July, taking the lad whos dog sitting for me for a few pints
> 
> No unhealthy food planned until the airport on the 30th, full cooked breaky planned! with extra this and extra that


An unwritten rule of travelling - fry up at the airport 

When the missus and I flew out to Turkey we had a Frankie n Bennies breakfast.. Eggs, sausage, bacon beans and even pancakes - good start to a holiday!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

ah24 said:


> An unwritten rule of travelling - fry up at the airport
> 
> When the missus and I flew out to Turkey we had a Frankie n Bennies breakfast.. Eggs, sausage, bacon beans and even pancakes - good start to a holiday!


This! You can't fly with a decent fry up in your belly!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

The-One said:


> Why are your carbs so low, im trying to cut on 120g a day


Thats one for @ah24 to answer, however here is my theory

On training days the basic 30g comes from veg like brocoli and cucumber etc. The missing 100 comes from a pre w/o carb meal and a post w/o carb meal. To provide energy for the session

On non training days I run at 30g carbs, from veg and brocoli, high fats and protein, this forces my body to burn fat as fuel and thus gets rid of body fat.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> This! You can't fly with a decent fry up in your belly!


And a pint. No matter what the time is


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> And a pint. No matter what the time is


100%! My ex Mrs went mental at me having a pint at 4:30am when we were going turkey last year ha


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

The-One said:


> Why are your carbs so low, im trying to cut on 120g a day


Purely because Mark was on a keto diet when I started working with him. And we have a short period of time prior to holiday. Re-introducing carbs for the sake of it would possibly have hindered progress - so safer to stick to low carb until he's back from holiday when we'll re-assess and adjust.

I'm also training Dux from here, who's dieting on almost 200g of carbs. Reason being; we've got 6months booked in together & he was eating carbs when I originally started with him.

As a general rule I keep carbs in with most clients.. But, as a don't give out duplicate diets/routines to my clients each diet is dependant on their circumstances.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Smashed the gym today, made a new playlist that I downloaded "Backup" copies from the internet. Ewsssh

Hungry as **** today, had carbs too! next meal in 1 hr cannot wait. I am getting a delivery of sibutramine this week which should help with hunger.

Funny how loud I grunt, its not noticable usually but as the gym was closing at 4 he turned off the music and was me in there, one of my earphones fell out.... woops! sounds like ron jeremy!

Got an extra dip out on the dip bars @ 11 now with slow tempo so a lot harder. Next weeks goal is 12.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

*Confession time:* I gave in, I ate 400g of chip shop chips with ketchup, I'm sorry, just walked past a chippy and the nose made me walk in and buy some.

Puts me on 2401 calories for today, providing I dont eat till bed time.

**** me they were lush!

I expect Adam will read this and punish me accordingly when he rewrites next weeks training plan.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Madoxx said:


> *Confession time:*
> 
> I expect Adam will read this and punish me accordingly when he rewrites next weeks training plan.


Mind reader


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok, havent posted in 2 days, since then not a great deal has happened. Ive been pretty strict with diet;

*yesterdays macros were; * 108F, 285P, 39C, [email protected] 2255

*yesterdays target macros were; * 130F, 275P, 30C

So 40 cals over on protein and 36 cals over on carbs, but 198 cals under on fats.

Yesterday I ramped DNP up to 375mg, not a huge difference but I did spend the day in front of my fan 

Saw this amazing offer, wow £4 for 12 cans of pop!



Then you look at the shelf next to it and the bargain, suddenly isnt a bargain anymore;



Whilst driving home from work I saw this van, which made me chuckle to myself;



Back on topic, todays target macros are * 130F, 275P, 30C*, I shall report back tomorrow on progress. Not sure if I am training today, or maybe taking a rest day.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Forgot to add that a package came today with D-Hacks Sibutramine for me, that should stop my trips to the chippy.

Took one about an hour after breakfast, have had to set my alarm to eat......... its now 7pm and I am only on 1600 cals, need to fit in 2 meals before bed.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I am warm, seriously warm, I spent all day in front of my desk fan and all night laying bed in just my undies next to a desk fan. I have a dentist app in 30 mins, I really hope his chair is cold.........

Trained yesterday, felt really good, smashed out legs. I then went to rugby training from 7-8 so deff got through some calories yesterday

Off to the gym in a few hours to train upper, I have to remember to bring a towel, the amount I am sweating at the moment, leaving soggy machines / benches may upset the locals!

Hopped on the scales this morning and was 13'10, so thats a 4lb drop in 5 days. Also dropped a fair amount around my waist. Although today is not official weight in date so will have to see what Sunday brings. Also its worth noting that DNP causes water retention so I should loose more when I come off

*Yesterdays macros were: *123g Carbs, 95g Fats, 204g protein - 2144 Calories

*Yesterdays targets were: *130g Carbs, 95g Fats, 200g Protein


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> I am warm, seriously warm, I spent all day in front of my desk fan and all night laying bed in just my undies next to a desk fan. I have a dentist app in 30 mins, I really hope his chair is cold.........
> 
> Trained yesterday, felt really good, smashed out legs. I then went to rugby training from 7-8 so deff got through some calories yesterday
> 
> ...


Dnp.. is working then


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Detist asked me if i wanted the air conn on  When I left my back was soaked, my chest, armpits and shoulder drenched, I had even managed to sweat through the knees.

Dentist asked me if I wanted to sit down


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Think I just had my first crash, was in the gym doing upper body, felt really strange.......... was dripping with sweat but I managed to get through 2 litres of water in the gym

Anyhow, when I got home, i felt strange, was hard to breath, couldnt get cool, and had to sit down. Wasnt in the mood for answering the kids questions or talking to anyone. Its pottentially from diet..... I ate at 12 noon (Carbs for pre w/o), then the mrs decided it was time to go shopping......... So I got to the gym at 2:30pm, so 2.5 hrs after food.

I jumped into a cold shower and ate my next meal (16:00), which is carbs, I also necked an electrolyte tab and drunk another pint of water. Even now, Its been 20 mins since eating and I still feel like crap.

Should I carry lucozade in the car in the future?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Madoxx said:


> Think I just had my first crash, was in the gym doing upper body, felt really strange.......... was dripping with sweat but I managed to get through 2 litres of water in the gym
> 
> Anyhow, when I got home, i felt strange, was hard to breath, couldnt get cool, and had to sit down. Wasnt in the mood for answering the kids questions or talking to anyone. Its pottentially from diet..... I ate at 12 noon (Carbs for pre w/o), then the mrs decided it was time to go shopping......... So I got to the gym at 2:30pm, so 2.5 hrs after food.
> 
> ...


It'll be low blood sugars..

Aim for pre-workout meal to be around 60-90mins prior..

If you go like that in future, any fast digesting carbs will do the trick at bringing it back up..

Personally not a fan of lucozade as it's JUST sugar, no other benefit to it. Would prefer fruit, pineapple, banana etc so you're actually getting some benefit from it.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Pre workout is usually 60 mins before, but mrs madoxx spoilt my plans with her shopping

After gym I at 70g of pasta (brown) so slow releasing carbs, and when I saw this I ate a banana

Feeling fine now, lease I know what to do in the future when I feel the symptoms


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok todays gym session was fine whilst there, appart from the having a cookery program about chocolate cakes on the screen......... really motivational stuff !!!!



upon leaving the sun was out, but I felt cold, the t shirt was soaked too..... Had to sit in car and wait for my lad to finish so got some water down my neck and turned the air con on. Took my temp too, all was normal.

Then 25 mins into the wait it hit me again, dizzyness, lightheaded etc, hard to breath............. No problem though I reached for my trusty Dextrose and scoffed 4 of them










Upon arriving home I immediatly ate 2 bananas and jumped in the shower. Job done, feel fine now.

Its a strange feeling, I havent had carbs in 15 days, and im crying out for them. I am gagging for a carb reload, feels like I am running on fumes, hopefully once the Active DNP drops below a safe level ill be instruced to go an "All you can eat" Indian restaurant and pig out!!!!!

So thats 2 crashes in 2 days, I have decided that I will come off tonight. I was due to come off tomorrow but having compared the difference in active DNP whilst working dayshift on Monday and seeing as our Air conn is broke then a 485mg of DNP is a lot better than a 779mg



Just means this DNP cycle will be 13 days instead of 14. I shall decided with Adam whether to extend the next from 14-15 to make up for it.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, today was offical weigh in day, so had the standard ritual pee, followed by shave, and a poop!, even showered in the hope it would clean off a little bit of weight;

*Todays weight:* 13 stone 8lb 4oz - so thats a 4lb loss since last Sunday - good work DNP! - Also lost size around midright. Hoping that the DNP is holding a lb or 2 of water, am also looking very flat, havent had a proper carb refeed since 15th June.

Trained upper body today, was unable to do incline Dumbell press of 28's as usual (Slow tempo) so had to grab the 26's. Managed to get an extra dip out per set though.

Took some progress pics and can deff see a difference. I am 8lb away from the target weight I set myself before I started the cut, and have 29 days to do it. I intend to run another 2 week DNP course which starts on the 7th July, unsure what dose to run as to be honest I was a lot happier on 250mg per day, than on 375mg. Soon as the increased DNP dose stacked up my body felt knackered, was always hungry, fatigued and sweating constantly, people were asking me if I was ok due to the sweating....... sleeping was troublesome, which combined with lack of carbs and feeling fatigued, Ive been quite a moody man lately. Ask the mrs! she said "I dont like those fat tablets"....... I dont tell her what I take as she would google it and cause issues  (My var are in a multivits bottle) - Also as above, crashed twice at the higher dose, however I had learned the symptoms and how to handle them.

Anyhow, moving on Adam said he would be changing my routine from tomorrow onwards, I still owe him for that portion of chips last week so I expect it will be grueling to say the least. (Hoping he gets rid of calf raises, the var pumps kill me - hint @ah24)

Also N.B I start T3 from Tuesday onwards, so that should aid weight loss.

Diet wise, will have to see what Adam decides, I am training lower body tomorrow so have planned carbs in.

*Important dates:*

28th July - Family meal, would love a mixed grill, but its 2 days before I fly......

28th July evening - Taking dog sitter out for a beer, saving me a fortune in kennel bills - Do I just write off the 28th?

30th July - Fly!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well done on the 4lb loss  :thumbup:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Well busy day in work, but managed 12 hrs work, a gym session, a shopping session and now I am about to start prepping tomorrows foo;

Wont go into too much detail about todays session as its not fair on Adam and his secrets. It was a legs and shoulder sessions designed to get the heart pumping. By the end of it my shoulders were ****ed. Adam advised to just do 3 sets on each till next week. Legs were fine could of done more but shoulders were well and truly battered. Doesnt help having a dodgy shoulder.

Todays food:

07:00 - 3 egg omelette with 2 pieces of bacon, fish oils

10:00 - 100g chicken with lettuce, pepper and cucumber, little bit mayo

13:00 - 100g chicken with lettuce, pepper and cucumber, little bit mayo

16:00 - Spag bol, home made low fat version with 70g brown pasta)

17:30 - Gym with 12g Bcaa

18:30 - Spag bol, home made low fat version with 70g brown pasta)

21:30 - 220g Sirloin steak, 150g brocoli, 160g green beans, little bit gravy

*Target Macros: *130g carbs, 95g fats, 200g protein

*Actual Macros:* 118g carbs, 96g fats, 211g protein (2144 Cals)

My modified training routine involves 4 fasted cardio sessions per week, on top of the 4 weights and 2 HIIT sessions, so ill be in the gym 10 times a week for the near future. Shame I dont have an excersize bike in the house as I would save a lot of traveling

Tomorrow is HIIT cardio day, combined with a huge carb refeed, first time ive had decent carbs in a long time, im allowed 385g carbs!!!! wooop, spent a fair amount of time in work getting every last gram out of my refeed. It includes a trip to the take away tomorrow for a Madrass and a huge portion of rice. Oh and im allowed milk so I will have a few brews too. Quite excited about tomorrow!

Will weight tomorrow morning before carb refeed see if ive dropped any DNP water.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Madoxx said:


> Tomorrow is HIIT cardio day, combined with a huge carb refeed, first time ive had decent carbs in a long time, im allowed 385g carbs!!!! wooop, spent a fair amount of time in work getting every last gram out of my refeed. It includes a trip to the take away tomorrow for a Madrass and a huge portion of rice. Oh and im allowed milk so I will have a few brews too. Quite excited about tomorrow!
> 
> Will weight tomorrow morning before carb refeed see if ive dropped any DNP water.


Enjoy mate - you've earned it 

As for legs being relatively easy - push the weights up. Legs should be the toughest - I trailed that routine on my missus, who trains 5-7 times per week, and she threw up in her mouth.... Twice lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Enjoy your carb up...  Yes legs def should not be easy... :nono:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Enjoy mate - you've earned it


Cheers



ah24 said:


> As for legs being relatively easy - push the weights up. Legs should be the toughest


Think I found it easy as the leg press was more of a taster on first set to find 6 rep range, second set was heavier, so by third set I had worked out the correct weight. Squats arent too bad due to back issues and me being a girl with the weight.

Was other way round on shoulders, started too heavy and was bllxd by final set.



ah24 said:


> and she threw up in her mouth.... Twice lol


More importantly, did she spit or swallow!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Today was Carb reload day, jumped out of bed for it. Gotta love carbs - last decent carb refeed (256g) was the 16th June, so 17 days ago;

*Diet*

07:00 - 50g shreddies 125ml Milk

10:00 - Spag bol with 200g mince beef, 70g uncooked pasta, low fat dolmio and mushrooms

13:00 - 3 Slices wholemeal bread, snack pot of beans

16:00 - Spag bol with 200g mince beef, 70g uncooked pasta, low fat dolmio and mushrooms

20:00 - Harvester Pub & Grill - Simply Chicken, With Jacket Potato and Peas

21:00 - Pint of Sugar free jelly

22:00 - 50g shreddies 125ml Milk

Throughout day - 300ml milk in tea / coffee

*Target macros:* 385g Carbs, 175g Protein, 60g Fats

*Actual macros:* 353g Carbs, 225g Protein, 45g Fats (2753 cals)

Had originally studied the harvester menu and worked out that the simply pasta dish was what I needed for my macros, high carbs, low protein, low fat dish. But they sold out......... how can you run out of a dish called simply pasta....... its fecking pasta...... so figured chicken and jacket would be a decent alternative.

Anyhow fats remained low, so that was important. Target cals were around 2780 so not far off that either.

Funny though, ive been living on 2.2k cals per day roughly, today im allowed almost 2.8k and im starving, could easily go to mc donalds and eat a big tasty meal at 1k+ cals.

Looking a lot better in the mirror this evening with carbs in me, filled out quite a bit, after work tonight did HIIT cardio. Wasn't too bad at all, may look at increasing the level of bike or adding more sets of intervals onto it, possibly extending the high intensity part by 2-3 seconds, dependent on Adams training review this weekend.

Haven't weighed yet since stopping DNP but still getting night sweats, altho last night was mild so theres def a little DNP floating round in me.

Found an interesting way to make jelly.... pint of water in a shaker, sachet of jelly, shake it a little and bung in fridge. No need to boil water, the shaker mixes it nicely. Pint of sugar free jelly for desert!

Tomorrow morning is fasted cardio when I wake, followed by a nice Chest, back and abs session in the afternoon. Adam has me scheduled in for 10 gym sessions this week (If you hire him, don't eat chips, or if you do eat chips, don't confess)

Really regretting not getting in on that 10 week transformation challenge now


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Great night sleep, no night sweats, woke up at 10am, weighed in at 13'6'8 - so another 1.5lb, kinda wierd considering I ate load of carbs yesterday, was expecting weight to gain not loose. All good tho 

Took 2 "boots energy plus" tabs then googled the boots website to find their strength. Not a lot of info so assumed they were 50mg so necked another 2 a downed a pint of water, sat on forums for 30 mins waiting for them to kick in. Went to gym to do morning cardio and had a bit of a prob getting heart rate up. Was on lvl 8 on the bike at 80-90 rpm and heart was around 125..... increased it slightly and over a few mins heart went up. Found the sweet spot of level 12 at 80-90 rpm with a heart rate of 140 (on final time).

Tomorrow I will do x trainer, 2 leg sessions a week with 4 fasted cardio and 2 HIIT cardio..... If I do it all on the bike im gonna have doms every day.

Home for 3 egg omelette with bacon and all suppliments.

Gym later for chest, back and abs


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed the carbs


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Firstly Todays food:

*Todays Target Macros:* 200g Protein, 130g Carbs, 95g Fat

*Todays Actual Macros:* 206g Protein, 126g Carbs, 96g Fat (2194 Cals)

*Training:*

Awesome session today, wont go into reps, tempo, rest times or set counts but heres todays session;

Deadlifts

Dumbell pullovers

Rack chins

Flat dumbell

Inclined dumbell

Dumbell flies

Ball roll outs

Inclined sit ups

Hanging knee raises

Bit embarrassing, first set of deadlifts, on the second rep, the ar$e on the shorts split and showed the world my pants. Was wearing my best "george" plain black pants, could have been worse, the batman ones were in the wash&#8230;.. In true spirit I ignored the fact my **** was hanging out and finished the reps off to complete the set. A buddy of mine was due at the gym at 16:20, so a quick text meant he was going to bring me trackies, I just had to train with my ar$e out for 20 mins. So be it&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

Cracked on and completed all back excersizes, I failed on final set of each excersize, appart from the pullovers, so more weight next time for pullovers

On the chest excersizes I started off too keen on flat bench and burned myself out, so dropped the weight by 4k per DB. Again on the final set I could only do half the reps, so I think I need to start off with the lower weight until I can complete all sets&#8230;&#8230;. Or at least have a good go at the set, not failing on half reps&#8230;&#8230;

Abs was fine, didn't struggle at all. Always had a good core from rugby, lets see how getting out of bed in the morning is.

Did all sets recommended and didn't take the easy option like I did with legs on Monday and do a lighter session whilst I get use to it. I sweated like a mofo today, and failed with end sets so really worked hard, I refilled glycogen yesterday so plenty of energy - It will be interesting to see how next weeks sessions go whilst on DNP and low carbs, I will bring a few towels.

Fasted cardio and tonights workout must of burned a fair few calories, combined with my defecit intake. I reckon todays been a good day for fat loss.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks like you have worked your ar$e off today Madox! minus showing the other gym members your undies  What weight were you dead lifting today?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> What weight were you dead lifting today?


Havent deadlifted in a while as pulled L3-L4 back ligament towards end of rugby season and its still healing. I wear a back support for squats, rows and deads.......... so today was more of a test on the back.

Did a set at 60k, 80k, 100k, and felt fine, so pushed to 110k, did all sets with no back twinges or aches, but on last set grip started to fail so will bring straps last time. Can lift heavier but will stay on 110k, - its more important to let back heal as rugby starts again with First match on August 14th so cant risk injury.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Havent deadlifted in a while as pulled L3-L4 back ligament towards end of rugby season and its still healing. I wear a back support for squats, rows and deads.......... so today was more of a test on the back.
> 
> Did a set at 60k, 80k, 100k, and felt fine, so pushed to 110k, did all sets with no back twinges or aches, but on last set grip started to fail so will bring straps last time. Can lift heavier but will stay on 110k, - its more important to let back heal as rugby starts again with First match on August 14th so cant risk injury.


There good weights your lifting there... Just be careful with your back


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Nah yummy 110 for deads is poop weights 

*Today*

Weighed in at 13'5 this morning, still seem to be shifting the DNP water and its been 5 days since stopping.

Up nice and early 200mg caffeiene, 45 mins later gym and a quick 20 mins fasted cardio on X trainer. Kept heart rate around 139-143 ish and plodded on, when I left clever machine reckons cals burned was 288.

Back home for a bacon and egg omelette (Sneaked a bit of ketchup in), and slumped..........

Had my pre w/o carb meal, then 60 mins later trained legs and shoulders - wow

Seems I was being a right lazy sod earlier this week, I only did 3 sets and picked a light weight to get use to it. Today I increased the weight on both Leg press and squat, my legs were complete jelly on my final set of lunges. By the time I had finished legs my T shirt was soaked, I had drunk a litre of water and was blowing out of my a$$.

Onto shoulders, really struggled with the lat raises, even on a low weight. By the time I got there shoulders were so f*cked from the other excersizes even the weight of 4kg had my shoulders in pieces. The high reps dont help either!

Back throbbing a bit tonight, doing squats and Dbell push press on same day took its toll. I didn't wear back support for the shoulder workout so will need to start doing that next session.

By the end of the session I was soaked...... with sweat. I am back on DNP from Sat, however Mr weatherman says its going to be a very warm few weeks. So I may have to relook at the DNP plan with Adam and perhaps just stick to a low dose whilst the sun is out. No idea how I will get through such an intense workout on DNP without drowning in my own sweat.

*Today's Planned Macros:*130g C, 95g F, 200g P

*Today's Actual Macros:*136g C, 97G F, 209g P (2198 Cals)

Noticed im slipping a little over the targets, will have to cut the portions back a tiny bit. When I weigh 200g chicken and its 208g im too tight to throw away the 8g to hit the macro perfectly

I am having a titanium implant fitted tomorrow in my mouth, its a 3 hr procedure. Tomorrow is suppose to be Cardio day so will have to see what happens in the dentist before I decide on whether to train tomorrow or take a rest day.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

No training today, had dental implant fitted at 11am this morning. It was quite a bloody proceedure, had to slim my gums open to expose the jaw then drill into the jaw, fit the titanium implant and restitch the gums back together. Then place a false tooth over the gap. The implant is then left for 6 months to fuse to the bone before a new tooth is placed and supported by the implant.

Have been instructed to eat soft squishy foods like bananas until the evening, so that has put me over my carb intake for the day. He has also advised me not to lift anything heavy for a few days and no sports - so today is a rest day! (Havent had one for 9 days so I guess its ok)

*Todays macros*: 308g Carbs, 204g Protein, 66g Fats (2698 Cals), quite high, but its a carb reload prior to DNP, Its still below maintenance. So I "may" get told off by Adam, altho he cant really punish me any more, hes got me at 10 gym sessions a week as it is!

I shall ignore the dentists training advice and do Cardio tomorrow, followed by a Sunday morning fasted cardio, and a Sunday afternoon Chest and Back session.

Am on antibiotics, anti virals, painkillers, anti inflams and he gave me a 3 day steroid course. Obv didnt mention anything to him about aas 

DNP starts tomorrow with a front loaded dose of 375mg, 125am and 250 before bed.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Well, tonight I start DNP, I am pretty confident that my preparation is sorted. Spent hours and hours reading and speaking to other DNP users;
> 
> Heres my suppliment organisation;
> 
> ...


Where did you get them pill boxes?

Sorry to hear you had to go through that... not nice


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Nono, I chose it. The other option was just a bridge, this option is the strongest and most exspensive option. Seeing as my sports insurance was paying I demanded the best 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160956237305?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Confession time: Last night was treat night, was allowed a healthy dose of carbs, chose Sweet potato wedges, peas and chicken, with 4 pieces of bread, and was even allowed some ice cream for pudding..... however we had no ice cream in the house. So I had a dairy milk........... Sort of escalated from there, no matter how much crap I ate, I was still hungry for more. Yesterdays pudding list.........

2 Dairy Milks

2 x Cadburys flake (not full size, but bigish)

Fun size crunchie bar

Raisen Club bar

Strawberry shoe laces coated in fizzy sugar

Cadburys caramel cake bar

5 x satsumas

Even after all that, I was still looking in the cupboard for more. Was a right greedy pig............

Yesterdays Cals came in at 3469, which is a pretty poor state considering I did fook all cardio or gymwork yesterday. Hoping that there will be a metabolism boost as a result of it, but to spend all week on a minus calorie intake and then eat 3.4k Cals in one day is embarassing.

Anyhow, spilt milk......... move on, learn from the mistakes and get over them.

*Today:*

Did HIIT on the cycling machine, followed by a core/ab session. Adam has set me a routine involving the ab crunch machine, but it was broken so I had to substitute in Leg Raises on the bench. By the time I left the gym my abs were pretty tender.

Todays target macros: 130F, 275P, 30C

Todays actual macros: 127F, 265P, 34C (2301 cals)

Noticed that lately whilst running the T3 that my hunger has increased. My weight sessions have become far more intense so def burning more calories there, and combined with the morning fasted cardio, all whilst on a cal defecit im hungry quite often. I am drinking loads and the sibutramine @ 10mg seems to keep me supressed till around 3pm, then I just want to eat and pick. Will speak to Adam about increasing sibutramine to 20mg, will a second dose around 2pm. If im hungry now, then I will be ravenous when the DNP carb cravings come!

On personal news......... my dishwasher died today, a new one is £300!, and Currys and Argos have no stock left of their cheaper models and only seem to have the £350 in stock. Or I can pay and wait 2 weeks for delivery......... with 4 kids , 2 adults and me eating 6 times a day no chance am I washing by hand for 2 weeks!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Glad you got straight back on track after your little treats...

Me being Yorkshire an all.. I would do the washing up lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Any weight loss this week ?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

*Todays weight:* 13 st 4lb 2oz

*This weeks loss:* 4lb 2oz

Lost 4 lb over the last week, I took a week off the DNP for water weight to normalise, have a carb refeed and have a weeks break from the sweats! In that week I have dropped more weight.

Kind of disheartened by the results, on page one I stated 13 stone would be my ideal target. Im not far off that, and with 3 weeks to go till holiday, DNP, T3 etc up my sleeve 13 stone should be achieved by next week. However, I was kind of hoping there was a lot more muscle under the fat, im looking in the mirror and not seeing what I hoped to see. I walk past cars and shop windows and just appear to look like Joe Bloggs, nothing special, you would ask yourself "does he even"....... got the mrs to take some pics this morning and whilst shes full of compliments I am not impressed with what im seeing.

We did briefly discuss the use of AAS to regain the lost weight for the forthcomming rugby season but she didnt seem too keen on the idea. How do you tell a girl who would rather put up with a headache than take an Asprin that injecting oils into your ass is ok!

Had a bad day on Friday and ate over the cals targeted, and this weekend my belly measurement has grown. So even though im down 4lb, my gut has got bigger...... apparently its from all the carbs and over the next few days my body will readjust and its fine :thumb:

For those not aware I am a member of 2 gyms:

Chester: which has all the equipment I need, all under one roof, cracking staff and other users are awesome. They have plenty of free weights, dumbbells up to 60kg, cardio, machines, benches, and can cater for any excersize that Adam throws at me. Cost is £25 per month, no contract.

South wales: £35.80 per month....... Where to begin..... I am a member of the local leisure centre, its about a 1 mile trip from my house, Hawthorn leisure center, in there they have 2 benches, and dumbbells up to 30kg, a smith machine, and the rest is cardio and resistance machines.... Now this week Adam has me deadlifting. The monkey behind the counter told me to deadlift with dumbbells (30kg), or use the smith..... muppet. However as I am a member of the county leisure center scheme I can use any one of their gyms...

Rhondda Fach Sports Centre - They have a free weights room there, I can train here for Adams back and chest day training (7 miles from house), but no squat rack, so cant train legs.

Tonyrefail Leisure Centre - They have a squat rack, I can train here for Adams legs training, however he wants me to superset it with leg press. Yet the leg press machine is over the other side of the building in the fitness suite, so a superset with a 2 min walk in the middle, then when you finally get there, someone else is using it! (9 miles away from my house)

Todays training was a back n chest day. So I took a trip to Rhondda Fach Sports Centre, I was running a little late today as the dishwasher died on my yesterday so I had to buy and fit another one. Before I left I checked online and the centre was open till 7pm. When I got there the gym lights were out, **** this..... I've spent all day ****ing about installing a dishwasher so I can get to the gym and train, I snuck in and put a light on and began training, 5 mins later a little peon poked his head round the door and told me the gym was closed and the website meant that the swimming pool was open till 7. We had a little chat about how ill be a good boy and its late and I only have a few more sets left, he ****ed off so I could train, however I have to be silent, no banging weights as his manager would hear......... Deadlifts........ without making a noise....... Joke

Needless to say on the way out I signed the paperwork to cancel my gym membership and tomorrow I shall be going to see a new gym down the road which has a cracking website and loads of pics..... http://www.onetoonegym.co.uk/ .... guess ill find out if its actually a tasty gym or just fancy pics making the place look good. There is another gym close by called Pacific fitness which has everything I need, but........ it doesn't have cycling machines there for my HIIT, all it has is spinning machines that dont measure heart rate or tell you current RPM. Their x trainers are uphill ski machines so not ideal either.

Is it too much to ask to have a gym that can accommodate the following? squat rack, leg press, dumbbells, flat bench, incline bench, barbell and plates, Cycling machine, x trainer, swiss ball

Completed training, strength was down, had to knock weight off each dumbbell on chest movements as it was simply too heavy..... Im tired, Just started DNP, its hot, its late in the day, didn't have Ipod, no pre w/o caffeine.... could be any of those things? I also swapped from test-e to test cyp last week. Could the swap make me loose strength, I don't think so.... ?

However, on back strength was up....... and increased the weights

Did fasted cardio this morning, finding this a bit of a pain in all honesty. By the time I wake up, take my PWO caffeiene, get to the gym, do 20 mins, come home, shower and then have breakfast the whole ordeal takes me almost 1.5 hrs...... all for 20 mins excersize. If I had a bigger house I would by a x trainer for the house to save the hassle. Oh well final 3 week push!

I just re-read this post and f*ck me, what a moaning tw*t I sound. Think I need to get to bed and get some sleep!

Lets see what tomorrow brings eh! - hopefully will do my free "taster session" at the new gym, once ive signed all the H&S paperwork


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Morning plan - Was suppose to be fasted Cardio, however my charming neighbour slashed my tyres over night.......... to cut a long story short.... opposite my house is a patch of grass big enough to build 2 houses. The guy has build a wall round it and stops my kids playing there. He also insists its his parking area even though the land is council, if no one uses the land and he keeps the land for himself for a period of xxx years he can claim the land through adverse posession. I parked my car on the land on Saturday and he blocked me in refusing to move it. The police were called and told him to move it or they would tow it. He moved it...... under protest. Last night my tyres are slashed....... convienient eh!

I am still waiting for a police man to come and take a statement. Although with no evidence they wont do **** all

Anyhow, skipped the fasted cardio, spent all morning on the phone to garages to get someone with mobile tyre fitting to come to my house, so completely ****ed up food routines........... Back on it now, just about to cook lunch and head to the gym in an hour for a Leg / Shoulder day

It was warm last night on DNP!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

On, on a positive note the bell measurement from yesterday corrected over night and went into negative, so smaller belly this week!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jesus sounds like your neighbour is a reet nutter :banghead:

Well done with weight loss :thumbup:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Just finished training, tried out the new gym....... Has everything I need and more, just its busy, very busy. Went at 3pm which should be a quiet time in most gyms, however all benches were in use and it gets even busier as the day goes on. However, its Monday, so everyone is training chest so when I wanted to train shoulders I had to sneak a bench in the corner. Managed to train though, so not a problem, going back on Wed for another session and will go around 11am / 1pm and see how busy it is.

Got a right sweat on today, T shirt was soaked, noticed my veins are poking out to say hello on movements

Nothing wrong with strength today, yesterday it seemed I just needed to man up and get on with it.

Regards to car........ 3 new tyres later, police still not attended, went out earlier to get something from car and neighbour smirking at me. However, few of the lads have offered to keep an eye on his car whilst I am on holiday and out of the UK 

Did a bit of ground with with the Mrs earlier regarding AAS, explained about how being 33 my natural test is lower and im keen to regain the weight for rugby but muscle not fat. She didnt seem too keen but mentioned a short steroid cycle, im assuming she meant orals, but its a start


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Update to current drama in the Valleys....... I now have tazer response police in the street as one of my other neighbours was taking his dog for a walk and went near the neighbours car who slashed my tyres......... nobhead neighbour assumed it was me comming for revenge and ran out of his house with a machette and threatenned to chop his head off.

Im sure the nobhead neighbour will deny all accusations and his wife will confirm he hasnt left the bed all night.

I get a feeling nobhead neighbour will be spending some time in a cell later


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Bit of a lazy day, popped into town and grabbed some milk thistle - Woman in shop jumped on me and tried selling me the world of supps...... Asked me what I was taking so rattled off my DNP suppliment list. Her eyes lit up "A suppliment user" and she went through every suppliment that she could think of.

She asked me why I was sweating so much, told her I took a fat burner, she then started offering half life advice about OOC fat burners and avoid taking after 4pm etc. She also told me the best weight loss is achieved by loosing 0.5lb per week, now seeing as this girl was a pretty big girl who doesnt train then ill take my advice from someone else 

Anyhow, left the shop with milk thistle!

Tonight was Cardio - Pre w/o I felt like ****, tired, sleepy, very moody and easilly wound up. Got to train tho eh, so I smashed out a cardio session in record distance for the alloted time and then nailed 20 mins abs and finally slumped into the car ready to go home. Immediatly felt dizzy, necked some dextrose and felt better but why......... im only 4 days into DNP and remember last time it took about 5-6 for my strength / lethargy to settle so not overly concerned.

Been sweating loads today so water intake has remained really high. No coke zero today, or cofee, its been water, and if feeling it, squash!

Diet today wasnt too good, its all been clean without any treats just when I popped out earlier I was starving and grabbed an apple and some mixed nuts, which has thrown me over the days carbs. This evenings meal was later than planned. Will be more strict tomorrow

Off to see my next new gym tomorrow, will train there around mid day and go from there with gym selections (Fasted cardio first tho, in morning)


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

*Todays weight:* 13 st 1

Fasted cardio this morning - **** me that was hard. Up and showered all the minging DNP sweat off me, then had water and caffiene tabs and straight to the gym. Was quite dizzy on waking, and had major belly rumbles, its quite funny that before I started this cut I could wake and not eat for 2-3 hours if I needed too. Now within 15 mins of my eyes opening my belly is calling for food. Was pretty faint afer the cardio and sat in the car for a while sipping water before heading home.

I ate an hour ago (3 egg 2 bacon omeletee) and im hungry already, 2 subultramine per day isnt doing it. Just been replanning the diet to drop the bacon out of morning omelette, adding mushrooms for lower nutrient content and making a 5 egg omelete using 2 whites and 3 yolks. Should keep me fuller and have pretty much the same cals etc. Could increase subultramine does....... but im turning into a pill junky, so lets avoid that if needed. Internet says a 10mg dose of sibultramine is what docs prescribe obese people ramping up to 15mg if they dont show weight loss. Im at 20mg now. Although the NHS chart puts me at Overweight not obese, and says I need to loose a further 27lbs to reach my heights ideal weight of 156 lbs - 11 stone 2........ HAHAHA

Im not getting major cravings for carbs, just when I make a brew the kettle is next to the biscuit tin. Or when I go in the fridge the kids chocolate bars are there. Or in the freezer to take out meat the ice cream calls "just one spoon, use a teaspoon, you deserve it". Oh fruit too is quite needy, theres melon on the table and bananas, they keep telling me "come on Madoxx, im healthy, 5 a day they recomend. It wont hurt to take a bite"

Dont some maths today, ok a lot of it is bro science based on MFP etc but here goes;

Daily maintenance cals: 2899 - Based on training up to 5 times a week. (im doing 6 sessions plus 4 fasted cardio)

Average Diet intake over 21 days: 2318 Cals

Average defecit per day: 581 Cals

Todays workout (Morning): 207

Todays workout (Afternoon): 380 (Assumed, 24 sets of weights, all supersetted with minimal break time)

Total day workout cals expended: 587

So if my maths are right, im almost 1.2k under daily maintenance cals. Also combined with T3, DNP no wonder im hungry 

20 Days till holiday, picked up tickets yesterday;










Theres a gym on site, so intend to do some basic work during our 14 nights there. Rugby season starts the day after we land back in the UK. Will prob aim for 3 x 30 min all over workouts supersetting to keep cardio up. Gym doesnt seem that impressive but im sure Adam can make me a routine. Will also take whey with me, as daily protein intake will be low, cutting on 6 meals a day, how will I cope on only 3 meals with the family!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Awesome session today, Back and chest - 24 sets of fun, supersetted with minimal breaks.

New gym is good, fills around 5pm so got to get in there nice and early to train when empty. Not many weights tho, just one set of dumbells in 2.5kg intervals. So when busy I imagine my superset plan using 3 diff sets of dumbells would make me unpopular.

Strength is exactly the same as my last back n chest session. So maybe I made a typo last week when writing down the lists

Got a right good sweat on, worked really hard. A few of the locals were looking at me as I was sweating away and working. Dont think they even messed up their hair by the time they finished. Was looking quite beefy by the end of the session with my wet t shirt and a pumped up back n chest.

My belt for deadlifts doesnt fit anymore. I can do it all the way up and slide my hand in, need a bigger belly or smaller belt 

Noticed ive been smelling lately, showered when I woke today, then showered again after fasted cardio, showered again after gym. All fresh clothes and within an hour or two im smelling of BO again. Picked up some of this










I figured the lynx shower gel just was masking the smell and not killing the sweaty bacteria. Which on DNP im quite moist and am a brilliant breeding ground for nasties! Will use this anti bacterial for a few days and see if people start sitting next to me in public again!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Like the man with fish under his arms :laugh:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Well back in work today after 6 days off......... nice to be back earning money again but DNP and work isnt a good mix. I drove to work last night (3 hrs), but set off at a silly time of 10pm. I slept pretty badly on Tuesday night so this wasn't my brightest idea, therefore at midnight I was falling asleep at the wheel, stopped at a shop, 2 tins of sugar free red bull and some pro plus - sorted! Completed the drive and jumped into bed around 1am and lay there, and lay there and lay there........ Then checked forums etc....... And lay there.......

3am came and went.......

Alarm went off at 6am, time to shower, make food for the day and have breakfast. I knocked up a 6 egg omelette (4Y26W) with 2 rashes of bacon and 25g fried mushroom. Filled the spot nicely.... I am finding that a huge breakfast helps control my hunger really well.

Works air conn is down, so just me and my little fan. DNP levels in me have peaked near top limit so this is as bad as it gets on 250mg per day. Office is pretty warm and people are asking why I am sweaty, told them man flu, They have all left me alone since 

In work around 9am I felt bad, dizzy, unable to keep eyes open but everything was effort. Going to make a coffee was a lot of huffing and puffing, really lethargic, only got my low carb food with me in work so carbs wasn't an option. I work next to the canteen and they sell chocolate! Mmmm chocolate. I avoided this, had a huge scoop of coffee and chucked in 2 spoon fulls of sugar. Figure if it was tiredness the caffiene would work, if it was blood levels the sugar would work. By 10am I felt a lot better, placebo perhaps.. Who knows. Need to resist the urge to just reach for the sugar / carbs when feeling a bit iffy.

Been trying to get the water in today, no matter how much I drink Im not peeing. Pee'd around 12 and it was illuminous, dehydration wont help me either. More water needed I think!

Tonight is cardio, however on under 3 hrs sleep and no gym kit with me (Have to go home to get it) theres a high chance that I'll take a night off and get some sleep. Will plan a super pre workout coffee with pro plus and all sorts an hour before I finish the shift. Must stay positive, not long to go on this cut. Few more pounds and youll be done!

Current weight: 13stone 1

Target weight: 13 stone

If I can get to 12 stone 10 for holiday, then that gives me 4lb of beer, crisps, cakes, doughnuts, ice cream etc for holiday  If I cant then so be it, im full of DNP water and 1lb away from the personal target ive set myself and theres still 2.5 weeks to go until holiday. Been moaning to the mrs about being disapointed with physique after the cut, was hoping to be ripped at 13 stone with loads of muscle. However it seems I was way out with my BF calcs and LBM calcs.

The mrs has given me permission to take any suppliments / gear I like as long as it doesn't affect family life, shorten my life expectancy or cost the earth 

Also I no longer stink


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Well back in work today after 6 days off......... nice to be back earning money again but DNP and work isnt a good mix. I drove to work last night (3 hrs), but set off at a silly time of 10pm. I slept pretty badly on Tuesday night so this wasn't my brightest idea, therefore at midnight I was falling asleep at the wheel, stopped at a shop, 2 tins of sugar free red bull and some pro plus - sorted! Completed the drive and jumped into bed around 1am and lay there, and lay there and lay there........ Then checked forums etc....... And lay there.......

3am came and went.......

Alarm went off at 6am, time to shower, make food for the day and have breakfast. I knocked up a 6 egg omelette (4Y26W) with 2 rashes of bacon and 25g fried mushroom. Filled the spot nicely.... I am finding that a huge breakfast helps control my hunger really well.

Works air conn is down, so just me and my little fan. DNP levels in me have peaked near top limit so this is as bad as it gets on 250mg per day. Office is pretty warm and people are asking why I am sweaty, told them man flu, They have all left me alone since 

In work around 9am I felt bad, dizzy, unable to keep eyes open but everything was effort. Going to make a coffee was a lot of huffing and puffing, really lethargic, only got my low carb food with me in work so carbs wasn't an option. I work next to the canteen and they sell chocolate! Mmmm chocolate. I avoided this, had a huge scoop of coffee and chucked in 2 spoon fulls of sugar. Figure if it was tiredness the caffiene would work, if it was blood levels the sugar would work. By 10am I felt a lot better, placebo perhaps.. Who knows. Need to resist the urge to just reach for the sugar / carbs when feeling a bit iffy.

Been trying to get the water in today, no matter how much I drink Im not peeing. Pee'd around 12 and it was illuminous, dehydration wont help me either. More water needed I think!

Tonight is cardio, however on under 3 hrs sleep and no gym kit with me (Have to go home to get it) theres a high chance that I'll take a night off and get some sleep. Will plan a super pre workout coffee with pro plus and all sorts an hour before I finish the shift. Must stay positive, not long to go on this cut. Few more pounds and youll be done!

Current weight: 13stone 1

Target weight: 13 stone

If I can get to 12 stone 10 for holiday, then that gives me 4lb of beer, crisps, cakes, doughnuts, ice cream etc for holiday  If I cant then so be it, im full of DNP water and 1lb away from the personal target ive set myself and theres still 2.5 weeks to go until holiday. Been moaning to the mrs about being disapointed with physique after the cut, was hoping to be ripped at 13 stone with loads of muscle. However it seems I was way out with my BF calcs and LBM calcs.

The mrs has given me permission to take any suppliments / gear I like as long as it doesn't affect family life, shorten my life expectancy or cost the earth


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Skipped the gym, have just sat down after work. 12 Long hours, then a morrisons trip, then home to prep evening meal, then prep all tomorrows food.... Shower, its now bed time ready for work tomorrow.

Was in Morrisons earlier and felt dizzy again, had to hold onto the trolley to steady myself, its a wierd feeling, like everything is moving so fast as I have to slow down to compensate. Ive noticed I walk a lot slower and everything is an effort. Carbs tomorrow though pre workout, will slot a strong coffee in too! should make a bit of a difference 

Looked at every pot of icecream in Morrisons thinking there may be a low carb one, tried to find some lemon ice lollies as they got to be low in carbs. None  managed to find some Mint sauce though with really low carbs for my evening meal. Heres todays menu;

07:00 - 6 egg omelette, bacon, mushroom, Fish oils

10:00 - Chicken, mayo, lettuce, cucumber, pepper

13:00 - Hard boiled egg, tin tuna, mayo

16:00 - Chicken, mayo, lettuce, cucumber, pepper

20:30 - Rump Steak, cabbage, green beans, brocoli, coliflower, bit gravy, mint sauce!

23:00 - Chicken breast and mayo

*Target macros:* 30g Carbs, 130g fats, 275g Protein

*Actual macros:* 38g Carbs, 122g fats, 277g Protein (2312 Cals)

Seems I owe Adam tonight's session of HIIT and abs, will cancel Mondays rest day and do it then.

Today a lad in work made a comment asking me if I was ok, and if I had any health issues. Hes noticed my rapid weight loss and was concerned it may be something serious and had I seen a doctor, told me I had lost enough........... Bothered me a bit so went to the loo to look over myself.............. LOL, my face has gone bright red with the heat, my chest between my buttons is red and has heat pimples. My eyes have huge bags under them from lack of sleep and im very sweaty. I have no glycogen so look flat and am retaining water around my waist so look podgy  all in all I could be a walk on for Series 4 of the Walking dead!

The funny part is, i am on nights next week. So he wont actually see me off DNP, he will go away on his holiday safe i the knowledge that his pasty for lunch each day is far better than my salads :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Did you get to the gym today?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Today's update:

Slept quite poorly, must of got up about 4 times for a pee / change towels. I am pretty warm in the nights even with a fan on me. For breakfast I made my standard omelet with bacon and mushroom and headed to work. After a shower with my new shower gel (Which worked btw)

Got into work, set my fans up and made a brew, cracked on with work......... noticed a bit of brain fog, it will pass, just wait for the body to digest the omelet and youll be fine. Hour later I get a weird feeling, feels like im crashing.... I reach for my trusty dextrose and scoff 4........ 15 mins later they havent touched the sides........... still feeling rough. I assume im tired combined with low sugars so make a super strong coffee and even bung in 2 scoops of sugar. Nope **** all, fruit!!!! ive heared fruit is good, down to costa I went and bought 2 apples, they didnt do anything..... im beginning to panic now. Im burning up, I think of something cold - coke zero, neck it in 3 gulps, yes it was cooling, but no it didnt solve my burning. Sat at desk looking busy, not really doing any work, just worrying about collapsing.....

Its 10:00 food time, i scoff my chicken and salad and things get easier on me, I crack on with some work and grab another coffee, also take some pro plus. Im just knackered from last night, cant let my boss see me tired. My back begins to sweat, then the water forms under my arms and my neck / forehead starts getting little beads. Toilet time......... I pop into the loo, take off shirt, take off trousers and stand in the loos (Air con) and cool down a bit. Use some loo rool to mop up any sweat, get dressed and return to my desk. On the way a colleague asked if I was alright, made a comment about looking as if I had aids...... fat cvnt!

I fire off an email to @ah24 to tell him I want off DNP and ive had enough.

Sat down at desk, by now everything is a hassle, when I sit, I do it with a "arggghh" as when in DNP zombie mode you need to fully focus on the task in hand. Was sat at my desk and a text came through off the mrs. Asking me how my egg yolk pee was (Standard joke, she saw me pee with DNP the other day, illuminous). Then it hit me, I havent peed today, my last pee was in the middle of the night..... but that means I havent been drinking....... **** yeah, my desk has coke zero on it, coffee, but no water...... my last source of H20 would of been 4+ hours ago with my omelette.

In my attempt to solve the problem I have been eating dextrose / sugar, which just fires the DNP even hotter...... the other trick was caffiene, which just dehydrates you even more.

I found a bottle drink a litre of water in the kitchen, take the other litre back to desk and sip away. What a numpty, I completely missread to signs, all the research I have done on DNP and I forget the most basic rule - drink lots. *Other DNP users, listen to your body, if you are hot drink, if your pee is yellow drink. *My new rules - coke zero only allowed when my pee is the same coluour as white wine. How can I make such school boy errors on my second DNP cycle.

My phone screen, needless to say today **** me up a bit - figured if I collapsed then the paramedics would have a bigger chance if they knew what I was on;



Carried on slamming the water in, managed to crack on with work and thought I could make the gym for about 5:30pm. So ate one of my carb meals about 4pm (90 mins before yeah). One job lead to another and I finished at 7, knew I needed carbs so came straight home and stuck pasta on the stove. Sat down on MFP and worked out todays cals, realised the apples didnt help and I was way over my carb limit for that day. So binned the pasta and use ate the sauce, then went to the gym

Took a rest day yesterday so its time to punish me, slammed the workout, dripped sweat everywhere, top was drenched (Did look good tho)..... Towards the penultiamte super set I started to flag, couldnt catch my breath, knocked out the reps and sat down. Caught my breath and went again, same problem, out of puff and generally no energy. Completed set and stood in a- trance whilst figuring out where I was and what the next step is (home). Decided it was best to sit down and take on water, it hit me, 8:30 - Last carbs were 4.5 hrs ago, dickhead! **** me, you know better than this...... idiot

Once the room stopped spinning and I could no longer feel my pulse in my temple I drove home and knocked up steak n veg;



Bit of a conversation tonight with Adam, not coming off DNP yet, will weigh in on Tuesday (2 weeks before hols) and if weight is under 12 stone 12, then from 14'3 on 16-6-13 to Tuesdays date 16-7-13 works out that ive lost 21lb in a month, its safe to say I will not be ripped, but I will be happy with being 21lb of fat lighter! seriously underestimate the fat and muscle mass. Cannot drop any more weight or it will affect rugby too much, at 12'12 @ah24 and me will have our work cut out to bulk me up ASAP with quality welsh beef.

That then gives us 2 weeks until holiday to clear my system of DNP, have a carb up, work on maintenance training and diet. Any rebound weight gain we can shift through normally means. Ill prob jump on the sun beds and maybe even get a pump on and take some pics for my laptop folder 

*Todays Macros:* 262g Carbs, 101g Fats, 188g Protein (2392)

*Planned Macros: *130g Carbs, 95g fats, 200g Protein

Hence why I binned the pasta, im still below maintenance and all the burning ive done it work today I am not too bothered about the extra carbs, they came from fruits mainly so not as if ive been raiding cookies

Edit: DNP Zombie brain fog set in again, why teh foook am I under protien requirement, and why didnt I notice, ill neck a shake before bed.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm going to slap you silly for not drinking water!! 

it explains the dizziness.... drink plenty today its going to be even hotter, take care x


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Todays update;

Woke at 10:30 (Nightshifts), got some caffeine in and straight for morning cardio. 20 mins on cross trainer and was blowing out of my ass, on the way there the car said it was 27 degrees and the gym has no air con. So needless to say I was a bit damp leaving. Was pumping my legs with my eyes closed and looked down, heart rate had shot up to 165bpm......... finished off and popped to Asda to get some fruit

Asda despite having the world supply of tills only had 1 open adn relied on me using the self service, fk that, they always break for me. I am stood in the line and everyone in front of me seems to either want cashback, lottery tickets or are slow as hell packing. Im soaked, dehydrated a little bit wobbly, and need to go home and eat. Grab an apple and start munching in the line whilst I wait to be served.

DNP is causing lethargy today, just cant be bothered moving. Even talking is hard work. Its strange as around day 12 last time i felt the same, but now I am only on day 9 and feel the same. Could it be due to front loading the DNP so its stronger? Or perhaps the sunshine and yesterdays issues have taken their toll. Its safe to say my tank is empty.

Read online the following;

"Using DNP is the only time that fructose is a desireable cutting carb, because it keeps the liver replentished. That reduces lethargy and spares muscle.

Be aware that eating high-carb foods WILL increase the heat sensation within an hour, and last about 2 hours.

That means don't eat carbs before bed unless you want those night sweats to be even WORSE. Personally, I ate whatever the hell I wanted! Chinese, fajitas...Yes, I burned hot, but I still lost 1.5 pounds every 2 days. Keep protein HIGH for muscles' sake, and try it yourself.

The fructose helps, and pineapple enzymes aid in protein digestion. V8 - one 12-ounce can supplies six servings of veggies, concentrated as an excellent source of antioxidants, lycopene, and recovery of electrolytes. "

So todays diet macros are - Keep protein at 270, remaining calories can come from from fats, carbs must come from fruit but the days calories must remain under 2300.

Will try that and see how I get on for lethargy 

Trained HIIT tonight and abs, hot in gym, so yet another shower and another soaked T shirt. Ate a banana pre w/o and an apple post w/o seems to be helping


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

*Fruit Update:*

Seemed to have gone well, had a lot more energy today, although I did fall asleep about 5pm, but it was quite warm and I only got about 6 hrs kip. This evening I feel fine, im hydrated, have energy and not sweating that much (still using fan). I trained twice today, morning and afternoon, the people who work in the gym think im nuts.

Todays food as explained above is high in fruit;

11:15 - Apple

11:30 - 6 egg omelete (3E,3W), 2 pieces bacon, mushrooms, 15ml Fish oils

14:30 - Tuna (SW), Lettuce, cucumber, pepper, low fat mayo, banana

15:30 - Chicken breast, lettuce, cucumber, pepper, cheese, low fat mayo

18:30 - chicken breast, Cottage cheese, Apple

21:30 - Sirloin, brocoli, cabbage, green beans, gravy

00:30 - Chicken breast

*Cals consumed: 2294*

*Macros: 281P, 113C, 83F* - carbs are 62g sugar, which has all come from Veg, Salad and Fruit.

Today I was pretty full in terms of belly hunger, but I usually am on my first night shift as my body adapts. I will mimic this diet tomorrow with a decent weights session and hopefully see if the fruit instead of pasta option is better. Lots of reading tonight about the ability to get the carbs out of fruit is a lot easier than getting carbs out of strarchy foods. Ill drop the cheese out of 18:30 and slot in an apple pre weights with the banana. Will also move the apple from 18:30 to post w/o so will get 2 fruit pre w/o and 1 fruit post w/o.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Nice journal, gave me something to read in work... hate working weekends! :/

Cant believe you forgot to drink you plank haha! Bet that was scary 

Im still waiting for my DNP to turn up, not looking forward to the sides, but no pain no gain!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

If you need any advice before you run it funkdocta let me know  Just goes to show that altho its my second cycle and I have a fair amount of DNP knowledge I still messed up, all ok now though 

*
Todays update:*

Belly measurement - 820mm

Last weeks belly measurement - 855mm

Weight loss seems to be from belly mainly 

*This weeks weight -* Kind of awkward as I am in Chester and dont have my scales. However I have borrowed a neighbours scales and its put me on 13 stone 0. He used my scales last week and they measure 1.5lb lighter than his. So if it all tallies up, it means I weight in at 12 stone 12.5. So I have half a lb to lose by Tuesday when I have access to my own scales. I am sure I saw some abs this morning, cant wait for the water to go and a carb reload.

Still on the DNP. Didnt sleep well last night, finished work 7am and up by 11am. Having to sleep with the window open due to heat makes the room pretty bright. Will kip this afternoon.

Was suppose to do fasted cardio today but after 4 hrs sleep and a decent weigh in I skipped. Will be in gym later though for back and chest. :thumb:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good going Mark! Just emailed you re; fruit.

Doing v well mate - looking forward to your pics after this


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Evening,

Well I went to the gym today with just fruit in me, an hour before w/o I ate a chicken salad, with an apple and a banana, also had a tin of diet red bull.

Workout went well, lifted just as much as on pasta, I didnt get out of breath as much and one thing I noticed is that I didnt sweat as much, normally within 15 mins my top is drenched. I left the gym wet, but no where near as bad. I think my body was fighting to digest the pasta and get some energy out of it at the same time as I was putting stress on it doing weights.

Post w/o was chicken breast, an apple and a pint of jelly, and of course water and electrolytes.

Water intake today has been great, been ****ing like a race horse. Havent needed a coffee all day despite only having a few hrs sleep, a little lethargy but nothing huge like normal. Less moody too, and deff less sweaty.

Im pretty happy on DNP and fruit, will try it for another few days and keep you posted. I imagine that if I hit target weight on Tuesday, as I come off DNP we will need to start introducing real carbs back in and get a carb load in. Fructose is poop for refilling muscle glycogen.

Got to drive from North Wales to south wales in the morning, so there goes another missed Fasted cardio. Will do a HIIT and abs tomorrow afternoon / evening when I get chance. Holiday creeping up and a massive list of chores to do

Its quite funny how all of a sudden I appreciate fruit. Before this diet it wasnt a big deal, boring...... now I eat as much of the apple as possible, almost biting my fingers off.

Personal reward for this week is a whopping 95 calories of joy!;










*Daily Macros:* 192g Carbs, 65g Fats, 285g Protein - 2464 Cals (All carbs from fruit and veg, with the exception of 9g from chocolate)

One thing ive noticed is that im boredom eating, nothing to do so ill go eat something, im not hungry tho, just bored.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Started off the day with a positive vibe, had woken up hungry but gone back to sleep, a little while later I got up bit shakey on my feet. Massive dehydrated pee and downstairs for food, scoffed the lot. I had already premade my next meal the night before as its time to drive to South Wales. Got in car and was still hungry, had a 581 calorie breaky involving 6 eggs so should of been fine. Oh well, lets get driving

Was it boredom in the car? Was I hungry? anyhow, I ate my next meal pretty shortly after starting my trip, then stopped off for an unhealthy snack.... so by the time I had been awake 3 hrs I was 1200 calories into my daily allowance of 2300. Not good....

Been having gut pains for the last 2 days, and farts that can clear a room in seconds. I am assuming its down to the sudden intake of a fair ammount of fruit thats causing this!

Hit the gym, nailed the cardio, record distance and punished myself for the whole cardio session. Then jumped onto abs and supersetted abs, was soaked through on leaving but feeling great. Whilst there I bumped into these pair.... we share the same gym it seems;










Went to a rugby meeting tonight where my weight loss was frowned upon. They made a few comments about me needing to reload the weight ASAP after holiday.

Have come off the T3. Lets make sure the thyroid is in order for Holiday beer, cakes, iceream, cocktails and anything else that sits still long enough.

Tomorrow is the big day, the big weigh in, I said to myself this morning to keep things tight today. Hit the macros, dont go above calories and we can get off this DNP and start eating maintenance. Couldnt tho, low will power? I doubt it? Ive broken the diet rules 3? times since starting this over 6 weeks ago, and an extra 250 calories is still defecit anyhow 

*Todays Macros:* 196g Carbs, 72g Fat, 273g Protein (15g of carbs came from sugar) 2501 Cals

Will get the mrs to take pics for mine and Adams pron stash, be good to see what a glycogen depleted madoxx carrying loads of excess water looks like. Will then retake fresh after a carb up on weekend


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

*DNP is over!*

Ok weighed in this morning at 12'10 - so officialy off DNP :beer:



Now obviously im carb depleted and full of water so the next 6 days should see this balance out. I guess now its over to Adam to plan our next move 

Lets compare the stats so far, obviously I need a carb up and need to shift this water....... but.....

*Intital Naval Measurement:* 930mm

*Todays:* 812mm

*Navel loss:* 118mm

*Intial weight:* 200lbs

*Todays weight:* 178lbs

*Weight loss:* 22lb

*Start date:* 24-05-13

*Todays date:* 16-7-13

*Timescale:* 53 days


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> *DNP is over!*
> 
> Ok weighed in this morning at 12'10 - so officialy off DNP :beer:
> 
> ...


Omg Madoxx well done! ! Bet your happier now your off DNP , especially with the weather like it is . If you're carb depleted won't you have less water in you?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

No one of the side effects of DNP is water retention, another side effect is carb depletion. So muscle glycogen is empty, so they look poop (do when full too tbh), and storing excess water. 6 Days should do it, using 6g of vit c per day to shift the water retention and then Adam will instruct me when its time to have carbs. Too early and the DNP will still be active and set me on fire. Too late and ill be lethargic for longer and relying on fruit and fructose for energy. Which isnt efficient or wise when dieting


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> No one of the side effects of DNP is water retention, another side effect is carb depletion. So muscle glycogen is empty, so they look poop (do when full too tbh), and storing excess water. 6 Days should do it, using 6g of vit c per day to shift the water retention and then Adam will instruct me when its time to have carbs. Too early and the DNP will still be active and set me on fire. Too late and ill be lethargic for longer and relying on fruit and fructose for energy. Which isnt efficient or wise when dieting


I understand now, learn something new each day


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

haha they are the gentle side effects  the 6 days it takes to leave will prob also cause a littlle more fat lost from heat


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> haha they are the gentle side effects  the 6 days it takes to leave will prob also cause a littlle more fat lost from heat


I will be very interested to see what your weight is once the DNP is out the system. I would guestimate you will drop another couple of lbs.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> I will be very interested to see what your weight is once the DNP is out the system. I would guestimate you will drop another couple of lbs.


Yeah last tab was midnight last night so im not even 24 hrs into that one and still cooking. So a few lb drop for sure, with the water. Last time I did dnp for 13 days when I came off I dropped 4lb in weight, this included a carb refeed and a cheat evening where I scoffed 3.5k cals 

So yeah, I should get down to 12'6 before holiday, IMO thats too light for rugby, but I get to eat and do whatever I like on holiday


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Yeah last tab was midnight last night so im not even 24 hrs into that one and still cooking. So a few lb drop for sure, with the water. Last time I did dnp for 13 days when I came off I dropped 4lb in weight, this included a carb refeed and a cheat evening where I scoffed 3.5k cals
> 
> So yeah, I should get down to 12'6 before holiday, IMO thats too light for rugby, but I get to eat and do whatever I like on holiday


So if you were to lose another 4lb how much would you have lost from each run of dnp?

Im starting my tomorrow night, im sweating like a bitch in this heat anyway so **** it! get the fans on!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

2nd June	14st 3lbs 8oz

9th June	14st 2lb 8oz

16th June	14 st 3lb 4oz

23rd June	14st 0lb 2oz

30th June	13st 8lb 4oz

7th July	13st 4lb 2oz

14th July	Unable to weigh

16th July	12st 10lb 6oz

They are weight logs, DNP as follows;

June 17th - 24th @ 250mg

June 24th - 29th @ 375mg

June 30th - 5th - OFF DNP, clear water, carb refill

July 6th - 7th @ 375mg (Front loading)

July 8th - July 15th @ 250mg

July 16th - OFF DNP


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

So without going into the maths, 14st 3 day before DNP, then a full month of using DNP with a 6 day break in the middle and I lost 21 lbs, so 4-5lb a week weight loss.

Of course and now the next week ill loose a few more, so the whole process total will be about 35 days, and will net a loss of approx 24lb

Edit, also worth noting that even on calorie defecit and a **** load of training my first 3 weeks weight remained the same. Just couldnt drop weight, we kinda assumed that the AAS was making the same amount of muscle as the cardio / cal defecit was burning fat. My belly measurement was going down even though I was same weight.

2nd June belly - 930mm

16th July belly - 812mm

So thats 118mm off my belly, which is over 4.5 inches


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> 2nd June	14st 3lbs 8oz
> 
> 9th June	14st 2lb 8oz
> 
> ...


Good stuff that! With losing the weight so fast have you noticed any problem with your skin?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> Good stuff that! With losing the weight so fast have you noticed any problem with your skin?


As in baggy? nah, im 33 so not that young, but ive got a baby face, always had decent skin, I tan well, no stretch marks either

Had a few probs with upper chest tho and face, both were bright red on dnp, few chest spots too, but im guessing thats due to the sweats


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> As in baggy? nah, im 33 so not that young, but ive got a baby face, always had decent skin, I tan well, no stretch marks either
> 
> Had a few probs with upper chest tho and face, both were bright red on dnp, few chest spots too, but im guessing thats due to the sweats


Yeah no doubt. Some people actually come out in hives when they are too hot, even without DNP.

Ah well bring on the heat! Will be good to compare the weight loss. Im 34 and 196lb at the moment (took a few years off training with having a daughter). I will be more than happy with a 10lb drop.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Our stats are pretty much the same then, whats ya BF % and height?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Our stats are pretty much the same then, whats ya BF % and height?


Approx 22% and 5'11 :/


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> Approx 22% and 5'11 :/


So 1% fat and half inch 

Hope you make a journal


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> So 1% fat and half inch
> 
> Hope you make a journal


haha + or - the 1% who knows for sure! 

I think i might just do that.

10lb should be a 5% drop  the lowest i ever was was around 15% about 3-4 years ago... Im planning on getting back to 15% then adding lots of lean muscle to bring the % down


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> 10lb should be a 5% drop


Not sure what I am, after carb reload im sure @ah24 willl give me his opinion. It was him that put my on around 23% at the start

*Yesterdays training: *Did a superset legs / shoulder session, really pushed myself. Felt awesome leaving the gym.

*Yesterdays diet:*

08:00 - 6 Eggs omelette with bacon and mushroom, Granny smith apple, pint of Sugar free jelly

11:00 - Tuna mayo, Cucumber, pepper, lettuce, 290g melon, 3 clementines, 2 applies (Pre w/o fruit)

13:00 - Chicken breast, banana, Cucumber, lettuce, pepper

16:00 - Chicken breast, 330g strawberries, cottage cheese (see below), pint jelly

19:00 - Sirloin, cabbage, brocoli, green beans, gravy

23:00 - Tuna mayo



*Yesterdays macros:* 219g carbs, 45g fats, 276g Protein

*This mornings weight:* 12 stone 10 flat, so half pound loss 

Will be off to the gym later for Cardio and abs, sticking to current diet until @ah24 gets a little time to work out my new cals etc

Altho i moved to 8 egg omelette today, funny how at the start I couldnt eat 3 eggs for breaky without being full. Now im eating 8 plus an apple, plus a load of water!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Have you dissappeared?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Still here, got an update off Adam with a new set of macros that need to be tweeked depending on my training plan. So I have switched from a no starch high fruit diet back into a endo maintenance diet with following macros;

*Training days:* 200P, 270C, 90F - 2690 Cals

*Rest / Cardio days:* 235P, 160C, 120F - 2660 Cals

Main problem I am finding is that to fill the fats on rest days is a bit problematic. 120g fats is huge, just had to have a piece of toast with 30g of "I cant believe its not butter", and I still havent hit fats today. Appart from spooning evoo straight in im fooooked. Of course the wife buys everything "low fat" so when im hunting for fats, like custard, rice pudding, butter, yoghurt, everything is low fat so near enough impossible to get a good fat fix in. Nothing I cant handle tho, ive spent hours so far on MFP sorting it out, I now have diet plans for both training and non training days, most of the foods need to be prepared in advance but can be frozen and defrosted overnight.

I am keen to start eating with the family again, rather than doing my own thing. However tonight was stir fry....... so chicken and veg, kinda been living on that for 8 weeks so I grabbed a jacket spud and baked beans.

So each day the wife decides whats for evening meal, I have to rework my macros to fit. Im getting better at it though.

As of sunday I am back in work for 6 days so I imagine I will just use my default diet I posted above.

Had first carbs today, jacket spud, shreddies, rice, Baked beans, was lovely. Altho there must be some DNP still floating about as I got a right good sweat on earlier in the gym. Love training now ive shed a few lbs, was deadlift tonight, and could see all little bits popping out, veins looked huge in forearm. Really happy so far :thumb:

Tomorrow is steak night, its an old family tradition of dad cooking chips and steak, with chip butties, peas, garlic mushrooms etc. Tomorrow we are having a 50/50 steak night with sweet pot wedges, steak, peas and bread, good times :thumbup1:

Weight is fluctuating, lost 0.5 lb, gained 1lb, lost 0.5, so its not settling. Should know more by weekend once all DNP is out and then water can go too. Increased vit c to 6g per day to help shift water


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good work so far Mark..

One thing quickly, probably just a one off, but incase it's not...

Ditch the 'I can't believe its not butter' .. It's utter sh1t. Go for a real grass fed organic butter - i.e Kerrygold. Tastes better and is actually healthier.

Here's an interesting photo for those that believe margarine is more 'healthy' than normal butter:



Goes to show even nature know's this man made sh1t just isn't right!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

To be honest I never use butter or marge, I dont usually eat bread so just do without butter on the odd occasion that I do get bread

Just finished sat and sundays planning, these will be my base from now until Next Sunday;

*Training days;*

Breakfast: 5 weetabix with 300ml skimmed milk, 25g whey isolate, 15ml fish oil

snack: Cadburys Highlights milk choc, 2 rice cake

Dinner: 125g Rice, 100g Beef mince, 1/4 jar dolmio sauce, 30g mushroom, pint of jelly

Afternoon snack: 125g Rice, 100g Beef mince, 1/4 jar dolmio sauce, 30g mushroom

Evening: 300g Baked potato, tin of tuna, lettuce, cucumber, red pepper, green pepper, pint of jelly

Bed: USN Pure Dessert mixed with 200ml of almond milk - WOW, this is lush!!!! make and set in fridge for 2 hrs, its like a wet dream!

150ml Skimmed milk throughout the day for cups of tea.

*Target Macros: *270C, 90F, 200P

*Actual Macros:* 269C, 88F, 200P

*
Rest / Cardio Days*

Breakfast: 6 egg omelette (2Y), 40g mushrooms, 2 Pork sausage sliced up, 15ml fish oils

Snack: 300g Cottage cheese, Cadburys Highlights milk choc

Dinner: 6 egg omelette (2Y), Mushroom, green pepper, Red pepper, 2 rashers bacon, pint of jelly

Snack: 125g Rice, 100g chicken breast, 1/3 jar Lloyd grossman balti

Evening: 155g Sirloin cooked, brocoli, carrots, Green beans, cabbage, sweet potato mash, gravy and mint sauce, pint of jelly

Bed: USN Pure Dessert mixed with 200ml of almond milk

150ml Skimmed milk throughout the day for cups of tea.

*
Target Macros:* 235P, 160C, 120F

*Actual Macros:* 236P, 162C, 117F


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Whats the protein desert like?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Whats the protein desert like?


Its lush, really nice!

Use almond milk with it and it keeps the carbs down too, so its pretty much pure casein protein  Leave in the fridge for 2 hrs and its like choc moose!

3g Carbs, 25g Protein, 2g fats


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I want... you've got me craving chocolate now


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

YummyMummy said:


> I want... you've got me craving chocolate now


So long as it fits into your carb day macro targets, you can have a small amount of dark choc of an eve..

But shhhh it's not 'clean' so most gurus wouldn't approve


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Just sat down and created a spreadsheet of new macros and their cost on my weekly budget....... With current macro plan it comes it at £12.80 per day for cardio days and £10.42 per day for weight days. Totals a whopping £80.06 per week, which to feed one person is pretty excessive..

By making the following cuts to the diet I am able to reduce weekly spend quite a bit.

Drop Protein desert for bedtime and use whey isolate: £5.49

On cardio days eat chicken instead of steak: £3

Go to farm shop for eggs instead of tesco: £2.16

Buy large cottage cheese and split instead of daily pots: £1.80

Self cook rice instead of microwave rice: £8.19

Have tuna twice a week and use baked beans on other 2 days: £2.86

Total savings possible: £23.50

If diet modified new diet cost per week: £56.56

*********************************************************************************************

Trained today, also grabbed 6 mins in the sunbed. Filling out with the new carbs still, getting stronger too as the DNP is almost fully out and carbs get in. Increased the weight on squat and deadlift and leg press this week

Weight is remaining the same, so nothing major to report there, although I am weighing daily so maybe I should delay a few days

Comment was made yesterday in the gym by a stranger who I have never met before about my weight loss and told me I must be dedicated  Was open and honest and told him about the DNP, his response was that it shows even more dedication to use DNP based on all the suplementation, constant training, diet restrictions, support than just training and diet alone :laugh:

Seeing my mum next week, havent seen her since Easter where I was almost 2 stone heavier

Was naughty tonight, had family steak night and went over macros. 300g sweet potato wedges put me over, altho I reckon MFP has it wrong with its calcs of 460 calories for them. Not to worry tho, they tasted lush!

*Target macros:* 270c, 90f, 200P

*Actual Macros:* 280c, 94f, 227P (2980 Cals)

Havent had a rest day since the 12th, was suppose to take one tomorrow but after tonights macros I am going to go do some cardio. My son is in the leisure center training so may as well hop on a cycling machine whilst hes in there. Ill get those cals repaid to Adam by the end of tomorrow


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hmm sure sweet potatoes are around 22g cho per 100g.

So would be around 300cals... How did you cook them?

Either way - get on the cardio and burn the extra off fatboy


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

ah24 said:


> So would be around 300cals... How did you cook them?


Roasted in olive oil, gas mark 6, 45 mins

Yeah I can blame the sweet pots at 460 cals for pushing me over, but based that I am 300 calories over it cant just be the sweet pots eh!

Trying out almond milk tomorrow on my cereal instead of skimmed, will free me up 15g carbs and 9g protein to fit in more food elsewhere


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

The-One said:


> Do you eat this everyday without change.


There's 2 menus there so yeah one of them gets eaten, much easier when I just cook up lots and freeze, then depending on tomorrow's plan I just defrost what I need etc, saves a lot of time planning and cooking


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

As we know yesterday I was a fat [email protected] and went over my calories, so today I cancelled my rest day and hit the gym;

30 Mins HIIT at usual pace, usual speed, normally just do 24 mins but f*ck it eh!

4 x Abs supersets, 10 reps Swiss ball roll outs, 10 reps Leg-Lift Hip-Thrusts, 10 reps hanging knee raises (90 sec rest between superset)

Tweeked macros a little too, nothing major tho, more cost custing than anything else

Weighed in at 12'12 this morning, but with all the carbs from last night I guess thats normal, havent pooped in a few days either!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice to know that you've not been going for a number 2 lately :laugh:

Yes, that's def water weight..I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Haha, yeah, sometimes these training logs (No pun intended) do get a bit personal. Anyhow tweaked diet and added a little extra fibre, recommended daily requirement is 28 for a male, ive tweaked mine to 40. So should be good 

Bit worried about weight, not looking the same in the mirror lately, belly seems bigger, ive been slack lately with my vit C tablets so it could be water weight. Guess ill find out on tuesdays weigh day. Will get back on vit c @ 5-6g per day until then. Weight gain could be muscle gain as still on cycle and calories been increased. Tuesdays belly measurement and weight in will confirm / deny this theory. If it is fat gain im in sh*t creek as there's only a week before holiday and not going to make much of a dent.

Got some spots still on my chest, not sure what the cause is, test, dnp, sweating...... see what he recommends. Want to get them healed before I annoy them next week with sun cream etc.

Trained today, did Back and chest, increased weight on dead lifts, ive been up since 3 with work so head wasn't in it today for the gym. Left feeling lazy and sluggish, even though I completed all reps. Just a bad day at the gym I guess.

Prepped a load of food tonight for the next few days, should make food management and training easier 

Training tomorrow straight from a 12 hr shift, sugar free red bull x 2 in work bag along with pro plus. Need to put in a good performance and get my head back in the game. Its legs and shoulders day tomorrow


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Have been pretty bloated lately, have kept on top of Vit C now for 2 days, and bloat is reducing. Weighed in this morning at 12st 13lb 8oz with a navel measurement of 830, this is a 3 lb gain since last Tuesday and and Navel gain of 15mm. However today is not weigh day.

Today is a high carbs day so have switched meals around to ensure all carbs are eaten before 5pm. Will also get more vit C in overnight and hopefully drop that extra weight back to normal. Worth noting that on Friday my weight was 12'10 so theres no way ive gained 3lb in 3 days, that would equate to a 3500 calorie surplus each day. I would have to be eating 6k calories to get that.

I trained tonight, did legs and shoulder, really gave it some grunt. Lets hope the hard work shows in the mornings scales readings.

Tomorrows menu is a cardio menu, perhaps I should of planned my training around weigh day, and do cardio today, would have meant 110g less carbs today. With my planning of meals tomorrow is simple........ Tonight I need to take out of the freezer....... 1 chicken breast, 1 bag of sausage omlette prep, 1 bag of bacon omelette prep and a balti portion. Will mean cooking and prep time tomorrow can be pretty much non existant.

Tonight after training I was starving, so doubled up on veg portions. 200g Brocoli, coli, green beans and cabbage, alongside my chicken breast. No carbs...... well small carbs from the greens, but its 800g of veg and 140g of chicken breast. So my evening meal was almost 1k in weight. All good clean greens.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Just remember, the 12'10 weight was carb depleted weight. As you know, carbs retain water (hence carbo'hydrate') so weight is always going to go up initially. Nothing to panic about but I would expect it to stabilise around where you are.

We'll see what it is and make adjustments on weigh-in day


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes but also the 12'10 weight was with water on dnp, would of thought the lost water weight would of more than covered the carb reload weight.

First carb up was on Thursday, with 270g carbs, but my weight held fine on the Friday morning. Its only shot up since my pig out last Friday with sweet potato and has been unstable since :cursing:

16th July	12st 10lb 6oz (Stop DNP)

18th July	12st 10lb 0oz (First starch carbs, 270g)

19th July	12st 10lb 6oz (Pig out 280g carbs)

20th July	12st 12lb 0oz (196g Carbs)

22nd July	12st 13lb 8 oz (270g Carbs)

Lets see what tomorrow brings, ive got a few theories too, will mail over full report in morning :thumb:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Weighted in at 12'12 with a navel measurement of +8mm from last week. So 2 lb gain and 8mm waist gain, that 2lb gain seems to be consistent over the last 4 days, not increasing really so I think the maintenance cals are spot on.

Over to Adam now to plan my final weeks prep before holiday, im off for a sun bed session later followed by cardio


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

When do we get to see pictures Mark?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Was sorting out a cupboard earlier and found these










Got about 30 left,

Eph 30mg

Caffeine 250mg

Aspirin 150mg

Was thinking one on waking, and one pre workout  should keep me trim for hols


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Was sorting out a cupboard earlier and found these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And keep you awake at night haha! Ive got some old Lipodrene tabs left for the lethargy that i am not getting from my rubbish DNP. haha


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> And keep you awake at night haha!


I am on nightshift, I dont mind that


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Just fired off an email to Adam showing something I found this morning, which could explain my weight recently, check this pic out;



My salt levels are way too high, I gained 2lb this morning, but checking the log I was almost double the recomended salt intake for the day. Ive modified my diet and cut all salt out where possible. Todays macros hit my targets but have me on 2038 salt. This should remove some water over the next few days and return me to my weight 

Also ive been a tad lazy with water intake, drunk far too much coke zero and tea! will sort that out too, and of course any other tweeks Adam recomends


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Only just seen this but I'm in anyway as want to cut for hols!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Madoxx said:


> Just fired off an email to Adam showing something I found this morning, which could explain my weight recently, check this pic out;
> 
> View attachment 130536
> 
> ...


Replied to your email a second ago, but just seen this here too..

Just info to also benefit others;

I've advised Mark NOT to play with sodium. The body is v clever and regulates sodium/potassium and water within the intra/extra-cellular layer VERY well. Cutting sodium 1) Will make it near impossible to get a pump in the gym, and will flatten you out 2) Have an effect for a very limited time due to aldosterone and 3) Actually end up with more water in the extra-cellular (under the skin) layer due to the compensation it makes.

Overall not a good idea unless you know your body v well.

Also, couple that with the hot weather we've had recently and you're already depleting electrolyte levels, and with sodium being critical for glucose transport.... Not a good idea.

Keep it in, just keep it moderate!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

mikemull said:


> Only just seen this but I'm in anyway as want to cut for hols!


Welcome


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Replied to your email a second ago, but just seen this here too..
> 
> Just info to also benefit others;
> 
> ...


Sound advice.

There is such a taboo around salt, I had salt on every meal on my cut!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Keep it in, just keep it moderate!


Righto, will readd some back in. My main source of sodium was the mint sauce for evening meal 600 per portion!

Have brought sodium back up to moderate at 2800, much better than yesterdays 4827.

Will get more water in too


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Doing well today with water, currently on 4.25 Litres, will hit 6 litres before the night is out I reckon 

Killer gym session today, took a lad from work who trains. "Hardest session I have ever done" was his words, hes been texting me all evening complaining how ****ed he is. Hahaha, awesome.

Been very strict today, Meals hit bang on time, macros nailed to the gram, water intake high, vit c on waking, mid day and bed time.

Lets see what tomorrow brings! 13 stone 0 this morning, hoping for 12'11 tomorrow, time will tell


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Replied to your email a second ago, but just seen this here too..
> 
> Just info to also benefit others;
> 
> ...


Personally I dislike salt so my levels have always been low, would you recommend salting food more for someone like me? I've been ****ed in the heat recently this may be why!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

mikemull said:


> Personally I dislike salt so my levels have always been low, would you recommend salting food more for someone like me? I've been ****ed in the heat recently this may be why!


Try Himalayan Crystal salt..

Around training - especially in this heat - try coconut water. The unsweetened version obviously


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Well well............



Maybe it placebo, but I look better in the mirror, a lot less bloaty and chunky, muscle definition looking better too.

So thats an overnight loss of 3lb 4oz, and a belly shrinkage of 6mm. Yesterdays sodium intake was at 2.8g so 0.3g above recommended allowance, my water intake was 5.75 litres. This is straight water, I haven't included any water in my whey or cups of tea.

Also found that the protein dessert I have been raving about is loaded with sucrose, which is famous for bloating and water retention. So I swapped that last night to a straight whey before bed.

In comparison to the day I stopped DNP (9 Days ago) , I have gained 12oz in weight and also gained 2mm in belly. So not concerned about that really.

Busy day planned today, lots of errands to do before holiday. Been lazy and phoned the ironing lady up, shes a star, collecting all ironing tomorrow morning and dropping it back on Saturday evening ironed for me 

Will be over the gym later for shoulders and legs


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just shows that water is very important. Especially with the weather we're having at the moment. Your body retains water if your dehydrated .


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just read right through the Thread, Gave me something to do this afternoon work 

Sounds like your making good progress though man, You can well and truly enjoy your holiday and start your bulk for Rugby season


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Yesterday:

Managed to get 5 litres of water in, plus teas, shakes etc, so hydrated pretty well now

Hit the gym for shoulders and legs, got a decent sweat on.......... theres a new lad thats joined the gym, it was pretty busy but he turns up with his GF and spends more time yacking to her than lifting. I am a kind of in/out guy, get in, smash my sets out for 45 mins, and get home to shower & eat. By the time I have left he is still on his second excersize......... Anyhow, the gym is busy so he grabs a bench and moves it to the side of the squat rack. Now this is a rack not a cage...... I advise him that his bench right next to the squat rack isnt a good idea as if i drop the weights, they are landing on him or his gf. Dumb schmuck shuffles his bench over 3 inches. I only had 2 sets left so I timed my sets into his chat sessions. Got both sets in during 1 chat.

Diet was good yesterday, hit the macros, however last night I was picky, so had a bag of walkers french fries, 70g of strawberries and a rice cake, so i was about 200 calories over my daily allowance. Of which 120 calories was clean, the crisps obv were sh!t.

Busy day today, holiday is approaching fast and lots to do. Will be in the gym later to train, doing an all over session in prep for holiday mode, just getting a routine nailed so when I get to the hotels gym I can just crack on and not worry about planning. Assuming they have dumbells............. Then im grabbing 9 mins on the sunbed followed by a little trip to morrisons


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

The end is near, trained today, did cardio and Abs, left the gym fuc*ed!!!!!

Tomorrow is a full cheat day, will have a sensible breakfast but at 1pm its a family meal in a pub that specialises in mixed grills and chips. Not sure whether to have a few beers or not will see if they have any pepsi max / coke zero on tape before deciding. Drinking full fat coke has the same calories as a pint of beer, so may have a few beers, tomorrow evening I am out with the lads. Have planned a sensible evening meal, and will try and kerb the beer.

Day off gym too, but will be back on it on Monday.

Here goes - Progress pics, please ignore the "tan line" guess I over estimated the sun beds this week :thumb:





Please dont be too harsh, as mentioned above I am not 100% happy with the muscle underneath all the fat, was really hoping there was a lot more under the layer of insulation. I will address this over the next 12 months!

Future plans, back from Holiday in 2 weeks. Will be a lean bulk, sponsored by Ah24!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Reps for putting the progress pics up... Your back is top notch def can see abs coming through and chest is looking good too...

The only thing I would say is your arms may need a little work on but your not tensing so I'll let you off.

But overall there is a big difference you should be proud of your self


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Very good work mate!

Back one is v impressive, front is still noticeable changes - but I find to get a real 'transformation' from the front, you have to get down to around 12% or less. Which, wasn't our goal as needed to hold on to as much size as poss. I'd say you've possibly even gained a little muscle too?

Overall you should be happy with 2 things;

1) You look a lot different considering it's been a short time period

2) You're in the 15-20% of people I've trained/currently train that have the mentalitlity to make BIG changes.

I've been training people now for 7 years.. It's only in the last 2 that I've realised just how important the mind-set is. Pleased to say yours is spot on which opens up the potential for a complete transformation - given the right time period.

Looking forward to adding some size on your frame!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

very nice progress man lower back fat took a beating!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

gettingLEAN said:


> very nice progress man lower back fat took a beating!


Thanks, that was one of our target goals



YummyMummy said:


> The only thing I would say is your arms may need a little work on but your not tensing so I'll let you off.


Ill blame genetics for that one, my entire family has noodle arms, im sure Adam will address this before xmas for me 



ah24 said:


> Back one is v impressive, front is still noticeable changes - but I find to get a real 'transformation' from the front, you have to get down to around 12% or less. Which, wasn't our goal as needed to hold on to as much size as poss. I'd say you've possibly even gained a little muscle too?


Quite agree, I kind of regretting not sticking out the DNP for a few more days and knocking another 1-2% bf off, spilt milk though happy with progress



ah24 said:


> Overall you should be happy with 2 things;
> 
> 2) You're in the 15-20% of people I've trained/currently train that have the mentalitlity to make BIG changes.


I read this first and thought 20% bf, FOOK off, then re-read it and thought :beer: Getting loads of comment about how much ive changed in so little time



ah24 said:


> Looking forward to adding some size on your frame!


Yes, when we go for lean growth it should be a lot less micro managing involved. So a lot less work for both of us outside of the gym.

***************************************************************************************************************************************************

Today: Day off diet, enjoying it so far.

Breakfast: 8 weetabix, 6 egg omelette, loving it - big but clean!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

8 weetabix you greedy get!!!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

haha, with 6 eggs and sausage & mushroom omelette too 

One thing I dont have any problems with is bulking eating, quite a few have probs getting their calories in, not me


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Madoxx said:


> haha, with 6 eggs and sausage & mushroom omelette too
> 
> One thing I dont have any problems with is bulking eating, quite a few have probs getting their calories in, not me


Double edge sword though as that can lead to excess fat gain and then end up dieting back to square one!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Double edge sword though as that can lead to excess fat gain and then end up dieting back to square one!


Thats where you come in post holiday and your macros, Ill eat whatever macros you tell me too. Its then your fault if i get fat :innocent:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Madoxx said:


> Thats where you come in post holiday and your macros, Ill eat whatever macros you tell me too. Its then your fault if i get fat :innocent:


Deal!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Stuffed, feel sick!!!!

Mixed grill, side order of mushrooms an onion rings

2 pints fosters

Choc fudge cake and ice cream for afters, then one of my kids didnt want her ice cream, so are that, then another kid..... So ate that too! 3 puddings!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Went to pub last night, all the lads told me that its impossible to loose weight without taking something............ these lads use to play rugby back in their day and of course all are experts in the field of lifting, nutrition and weight loss :thumbup1:

One guy "Ive been in the gym for 25 years lifting, ive never gained a lb or lost a lb, no way can you loose weight through gym work" - My response "If youve been in the gym for 25 years lifting and havent gained a lb, your doing something very very wrong"

Another guy told me that fat burners **** with your heart....... this is comming from a guy who goes to the pub every night, will drink 10 pints daily, smokes 40 a day and snorts all sorts of powder on the weekend. Not exactly a fitness guru eh 

Just jealous IMO, sat there with their beer bellies telling me ive gone about weight loss the wrong way :beer:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Went to pub last night, all the lads told me that its impossible to loose weight without taking something............ these lads use to play rugby back in their day and of course all are experts in the field of lifting, nutrition and weight loss :thumbup1:
> 
> One guy "Ive been in the gym for 25 years lifting, ive never gained a lb or lost a lb, no way can you loose weight through gym work" - My response "If youve been in the gym for 25 years lifting and havent gained a lb, your doing something very very wrong"
> 
> ...


Wow a lot jealousy there... your friend has probably never eaten anything healthy, reason for why he's never lost weight.

Like I was saying about my family not interested in my weight loss , it's just jealousy because they haven't got the will power to get off there Ar3e and shift weight. I don't let it bother me.. I love bodybuilding , it's in my blood now and I won't let anyone stop me from reaching my goals.

Sorry to rant on your log


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Wow a lot jealousy there... your friend has probably never eaten anything healthy, reason for why he's never lost weight.


Nah hes all skin and bone, to spend 25 years in the gym you would assume he would have the body of the hulk. Clearly his diet isnt designed for growth 

Yeah agree with you there, so many people complaining about weight loss......... saying lost too much etc, but yet they all have bellies


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Where's marky???


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Where's marky???


In Spain, getting brown, fat and drunk!!!

Managing a gym session every other day tho ad set a no beer till 6pm rule


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> In Spain, getting brown, fat and drunk!!!
> 
> Managing a gym session every other day tho ad set a no beer till 6pm rule


Lucky for some  x


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Quick update

Trained today, 35 mins of superset weights, heaviest dumbells are 10k, hotel gym has......

Flat bench machine

Leg Press

Romanian Chair

Inclined situp

Lat pull

Chin up bar

Dip station

Treadmill

Cycling machine

X trainer

***************************************************

Current routine is,

2 Sets of.........

10 Reps Bench press

20 Reps incline situp

15 Burpees with 10kg dumbells

Rest 2 mins

2 Sets of..........

15 reps leg press

25 reps calf raises

10 reps lat pull down

Rest 2 mins

2 sets of

12 reps Hanging leg raises

10 reps tricep push down

15 x shrugs

Rest 2 mins

2 sets of

15 Reps Shoulder push press

10 reps bicep curls

20 reps pressups

No rest, straight to pool with top off whilst pumped! lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Added lunges to superset 1 and lat raises to superset 3 and dips to superset 4 

Definately gained a few lb, can tell in the mirror menu is pretty much chips each day. Restricting to once a day but all the menu seems to be is chips or chips.........

Water intake is pretty low, and bread intake is high. So once back will take a few days to get back to normal and then will weigh and measure belly. Back on tuesday so will be good boy and weigh on Friday morning


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Home tomorrow, sat by pool with wifi planning my training  sad eh!!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Right then, landed today back in the UK, unpacked, got some washing on. Managed to get to the gym tonight at 9pm. Did my pre holiday back and chest routine, openned with deadlifts @ 60k warm up, then did 100k..... felt a twinge in lower back, knocked out 2 sets and dropped to 60kg and back still aching so cancelled the 4th set of deadlift. Completed all other back excersizes. Then smashed chest...........

Will see if I can see a physio tomorrow if hes free, this back problem has dragged on too long now! Tomorrow is legs, so squats.... a working back is needed!

Jumped on the scales - 14 stone 10...... ok fully fed and watered and clothed, and high salt etc, low water etc........ but f*ck me........ 26 lb......... lets see what Fridays weigh in brings


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Update from your chubby welshman!!!!

Due to back issue adam has advised to avoid any deadlifts / squats for the time being. I have been eating maintenance calories and the weight is dropping off, this morning was 14'0. Tomorrows official weigh day so will update adam with fresh pics and weight / navel and he can plan my future

Physio booked for tomorrow evening at 6pm.

Stopped running gear and moved to a low dose cruise for the time being.

Trained today, did back and chest, I hada partner today so before we trained we did a 1 max rep on the bench. I managed 100kg but failed on 110kg, next time will aim for 105kg. I am now a member of the tripple figure bench club!!!

On back training today I swapped out deadlifts for a Laying T Bar Row, it fully supports lower back so has avoided any damage.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Weight stabalised on 14 stone flat, so full update emailed to adam for the "Plan of doom"

First rugby game of the season tomorrow so today was carb up day, was going to go do some cardio but been rushed off my feet so havent had time!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

You've put 2 stone on in two weeks?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> You've put 2 stone on in two weeks?


Nope 16 lb after weight settled


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Cheeky little order from the local butcher!



Seem to be going through eggs like rocky lately, yesterday I ate 24 eggs! suprisingly no egg farts though!!!!

Adam had a theory that my bad back could be due to poor deadlift form, so made him a movie or 2 today to critique. He has decided to leave me on my maintenance macros for 2 weeks to see how my weight stabalises now the rugby season is underway.

Was in gym earlier and trained back and chest. Swapped from deadlifts to rack pulls and looked a complete fool when the squat stand fell over as I was adding weight........ it just toppled forward onto the floor and the barbell went rolling around. Looked a right tool. Quickly moved to the squat cage to continue. My thoughts tho...... I was doing 160kg rack pulls, if its not bolted down, what if some poor lad buckled on 150kg squats, whats the point in a safety feature that makes the machine fall over.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Pros and conns today..........

With the rugby season kicking off my 7 day week is now 4. I need to keep fridays free to rest and saturdays for games, sunday I am always battered and bruised so that is a rest day

This means that my 4 weight sessions, 2 ab sessions and 2 cardio sessions all have to be fit into 4 days. Today I did legs and shoulders and slotted in abs........... then tonight I did 90 mins of rugby graft. I was starving! Adam has kindly increased my food allowance on hearing that for tea I opted for a chip shop 

Weight is dropping slowly, so the extra cals should hopefully put me back at maintenance


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Yesterday was a poop day, over ate by 800 cals, extra cals were mostly carbs (cookies, crisps, choc bar), and I also missed the gym, today was suppose to be a rest day so am going to go and do yesterdays workout. Will do cardio tomorrow so this week I will have trained 6 times, so not too bad.

Weight is still sat on 14 stone. So no weight gained this week even though yesterday I ate 3900 cals, navel measurement the same. Have just had 4 days of high carb foods, so my weight should be on max. Its quite funny at moment, Friday is carb up for rugby so am at my heaviest on Sat morning. Sunday is a low carb high protein day, so Monday my weight will vary by a good few lbs!!! I have moved my weigh in day from Sundays to Fridays due to this. Although Adam is tweeking diet next week and I have a feeling he is going to let me eat like a bull! Ewssssh!

There is no rugby this weekend so will have a low carb day tomorrow also then re-weigh on Sunday, I bet I drop to 13'12 

Physio has told me to avoid deadlifts till Xmas, so Adam switched these out and switched in rack pulls. He also wants me to do rotator cuff excersizes to help with an old shoulder issue. So that's more stuff to fit in! my coach wants me to spend 20 mins a day practicing line out throws too. I will have to take a pic to remind the kids of what I look like!


----------

